# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  [WIP] Abyss Crew, un roguelike multijoueur coopératif à bord d'un sous-marin

## Pollux568

Bonjour à tous !

Je voudrais vous présenter le jeu sur lequel je bosse depuis 2 mois environ, nommé temporairement "The Crew" -temporairement, parce que le nom "The Crew" est déjà utilisé par un jeu de bagnoles et de tuning bof bof d'Ubisoft

Il s'agit d'un jeu coopératif uniquement multijoueur, similaire à _Artemis Spaceship Bridge Simulator_ pour les connaisseurs. Pour les autres, _Artemis_ est un simulateur d'équipage de vaisseau  spatial à la Star Trek, qui se joue exclusivement en multijoueur, de préférence en  local. Chaque joueur a un rôle au sein du vaisseau : il y  a le pilote, l'artilleur, le capitaine, etc... et chacun a accès a des  commandes différentes : le pilote dirige le vaisseau, le comm envoie des messages aux autres vaisseaux, etc ... J'aime beaucoup ce jeu, car malgré ses  défauts (espace à 2 dimensions et de 100 km de long, certains rôles soporifiques, graphismes médiocres...), il demande de la coopération avec ses amis, de  communiquer intelligemment, il y a des moments de tension ou relax : en  fait, on a vraiment l'impression de participer à une aventure commune, et c'est ça qui est génial.
Ce jeu est l'un des seuls du genre, et les rares "clones" sont toujours dans le même univers (vaisseau spatial).

J'ai donc entrepris de faire un autre jeu d'équipage, de sous-marin. Il y  a 5 rôles, dont 2 optionnels, histoire de pouvoir jouer à 3,4 ou 5 - et si on constitue plusieurs sous-marins, ça permettra même jouer à 6,7,8, voire plus. L'idée est d'inviter ses potes à jouer un soir, comme on ferait avec un jeu de plateau, donc pour faciliter ça le jeu serait jouable sur ordi et tablette.
Les 5 rôles sont donc :  pilote, radio, artilleur, capitaine, ingénieur. Le pilote dirige le sous-marin, le radio contrôle le radar et le sonar et essaie d'identifier ce qui entoure le sous-marin, l'artilleur balance de la torpille, l'ingénieur essaie de réparer les pannes du sous-marin, et le capitaine essaie tant bien que mal de coordonner tout ça. Si un joueur se plante, c'est tout l'équipage qui court à sa perte !

Parmi mes sources d'inspiration, je peux citer Sunless Sea (pour le game  design), Faster Than Light (pour l'aspect gestion de crise en temps  réel), ou encore Novembre rouge (un jeu de plateau qui se passe dans un sous-marin  en perdition).

Voici quelques images :
(vue Pilote)


(vue Radio)


(vue Gunner)


(vue Capitaine - j'aimerais y inclure un périscope)


Le jeu avance tranquillement, mais sûrement. Je fais ça avec Game Maker, qui est suffisamment flexible pour faire tout ce que je souhaite faire avec  ::): 
La partie réseau se passe bien. Actuellement je suis en train de préparer l'environnement du jeu, j'hésite un peu à faire un grand bac à sable (plus facile à coder, plus grand sentiment de liberté) ou quelque chose de plus scénarisé (demande plus de travail, mais plus gratifiant).
Le pilote, le radio et le gunner sont tout à fait fonctionnels.

Voilà, qu'en pensez-vous ?

D'ailleurs, si l'un d'entre vous est intéressé par participer au projet, je cherche notamment un graphiste 2D pour faire quelques sprites d'ennemis, des flèches/cadrans/boutons/voyants, des documents (comme ceux du capitaine) ou des artworks. Ou quelqu'un pour faire des sons rigolos de ping, blip ou bloub bloub bloub !

Ah et pour tous : je cherche un nom pour le jeu, vu que je ne pourrai pas utiliser simplement "The Crew"
(dommage, j'aime beaucoup ce nom qui véhicule l'idée d'une équipe, d'une coopération)
(et non, le "The François Bayeux Crew" n'est pas une bonne idée de nom)

----------


## Grhyll

En tout cas, les visuels sont jolis, et le concept donne envie  ::):  Le multi est en local uniquement ?

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Jolis visuels en effet! 
Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de solo prévu par contre car j'ai toujours du mal avec le multi. On ne pourrait pas attribuer tous les autres rôles à l'IA?  :;):

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Je pensais au début a space team en te lisant, mais tu vise plus loin que ça (et sûrement moins party game ultra speed) du coup c'est intéressant. Du coup tu compte faire un système d'infos croisés pour impliquer les joueurs dans lz communication, ou bien l'artilleur par exemple aura toute les infos pour jouer dans son coin? Comment tu compte faire du coup?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon je propose "woop woop blip bloup" comme nom de jeux!

----------


## Hideo

Instant abo, très bonne idée  :;): 

Tu peux utiliser "The Crew" et y ajouter quelque chose d'autres ou c'est complètement locké ?
C'est vrai que c'est dommage, le mot correspond bien à l'idée.

- "SubCrew"
- "The Crew : the sailors buddy game"

Trucs du genre ?

----------


## Uubu

Super projet.  ::):  Est-ce que tu serais intéressé par un rendu pixelart ? Je veuw bien participer si c'est le cas.

----------


## Pollux568

@Gryhll : ça marche aussi (théoriquement, je n'ai pas essayé) en multi par internet, mais c'est probablement plus fun en local avec ses potes. Ceci dit, faire plusieurs sous-marins en multi par internet avec chaque équipage qui est en multi local, ça serait vraiment cool !

@Poussin joyeux : pour l'instant les bots ne sont pas vraiment la priorité, d'une part parce que ce n'est pas si facile à programmer, et d'autre part parce qu'on perdrait un des ingrédients au coeur du jeu (selon moi). Imagine Counter-strike : c'est quand même vachement moins marrant avec des bots qu'avec ses amis...

@Hyperpinguin : je connaissais pas space team, je viens de découvrir ! Y'a sûrement pas mal à s'inspirer de ce jeu (comme le tableau de bord qui s'abîme avec les dégâts !). Les joueurs n'auront pas toutes les informations, d'où la nécessité de communiquer. Par exemple le capitaine peut avoir une carte du monde, des documents détaillant la faune locale, ou les objectifs du jeu, et communique ce qu'il faut à qui il faut. Ou alors, le radio peut écouter les sons environnant pour identifier une cible (en demandant au pilote de diminuer le moteur pour faire moins de bruit, et en disant à l'ingénieur d'éteindre son $!&% poste de radio qui passe de la musique heavy metal  ::P: ), et communique ce qu'il a identifié avec les bonnes coordonnées à l'artilleur (ou au capitaine pour que celui-ci prenne une décision).
Je suis encore en train de voir quel genre d'information les joueurs auront à communiquer. Je pense que la gestion du bruit est quelque chose de sympa à explorer  ::): 

@Hideo : ben, rien de fixé pour le moment, je n'ai pas pris contact avec les avocats d'Ubisoft... Et pour une question de référencement aussi, si quelqu'un doit aller en 5e page de Google pour trouver mon jeu... Et j'imagine qu'un "The Crew : woop woop blip bloup" (  ::P:  ) pourrait être pris pour un DLC du jeu d'ubisoft :/
"SubCrew", ouais, peut-être (sans grand enthousiasme)

@Uubu : Merci, c'est gentil ! Par contre, je ne tiens pas vraiment à faire du pixel art, je suis même plutôt parti pour faire du vectoriel pour le moment :/


Merci pour les encouragements en tout cas, je m'y replonge !

----------


## Kupris

"The clique" pour le nom  ::P:

----------


## Thespios

Chouette idée !
En plus j'aimais bien "Novembre rouge" en JdS. Donc en coop ca peut donner un résultat assez intéressant.

----------


## Pollux568

Bon, j'ai pensé au nom "Best Crew Ever".
Un nom qui peut être pris au premier comme au deuxième degré...

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

J'en profite pour remercier ici burgzaza et Cheshire qui se sont montrés intéressés par participer au projet  ::):

----------


## Hideo

C'est pas mal, si tu donnes un ton assez "goleri" au jeu c'est même très bien  :;):

----------


## Nattefrost

Les visuels me rappellent mes nuits blanches sur Silent Hunter III à passer des plombes sur l'hydrophone pour essayer de trouver un bateau à plomber.
En multi dans le même sous-marin ça peut être vachement bien. Bonne chance  ::): .

----------


## Pollux568

Bonjour !

Alors, sur une suggestion de Cheshire, le projet va plutôt partir sur le nom de "The S.Crew" (S. pour Submarine. Et pour faire "screw", c'est à dire la vis, pour le côté steampunk, et pour faire ressentir le côté "on est en train de se faire pressurer de partout"), peut-être suivi d'un sous-titre.
Par contre, il existe un groupe de rap français dirigé par un certain "Nek le Fennek" (sic...) qui s'appelle "le S-Crew", j'espère que ça posera pas de problème, mais bon.

Bref, pour vous tenir au courant de l'évolution du projet, je posterai désormais le changelog sur le premier message du topic (version actuelle : 0.05).
J'en profite pour mettre un screenshot du menu dessiné part Burgzaza, que je trouve personnellement superbe :


@Nattefrost : j'ai hésite entre partir vers un sous-marin réaliste ou au contraire arcade, avant d'opter pour la deuxième option. Le côté réaliste existe déjà avec la série des Silent Hunter, donc ce serait difficile de faire mieux, surtout que je crois qu'un mode multijoueur existe (même si je ne sais pas si c'est sur le même sous-marin ou différents sous-marins).
Ceci dit, le concept d'hydrophone pour essayer de détecter ce qui nous entoure est un mécanisme intéressant  ::):

----------


## Nattefrost

Pour ton info en multi chaque joueur a son sous-marin dans Silent Hunter III. Je pense que tu fais bien de partir arcade  :;):  .

J'aime bien l'ambiance visuelle pour l'instant  ::):

----------


## Pollux568

Hop !
Le projet avance pas mal, on en est à la version 0.07. La plupart des changements ne sont pas visibles avec de simples screenshots, bien sûr, mais voici deux images quand même :
Un nouvel artwork de burgzaza :

et une de ses esquisses de ce que pourrait donner l'écran du gunner avec des fioritures et des effets de lumière et autres : 


A plus !

----------


## Hideo

:teasing:

Content de voir que ça avance bien  :;): 

J'aime beaucoup la DA !

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Pareil! Très attirant comme jeu (malgré qu'il ne soit pas solo  ::P: ) et graphismes très agréables à regarder.

----------


## Pollux568

...Et voici une petite vidéo de la version actuelle (0.08).
On voit les rôles du capitaine (écran avec une carte), du pilote (avec l'écran radar bleu), du radio (avec l'écran radar vert) et du gunner (avec l'écran radar rouge).
La qualité semble assez médiocre et il n'y a pas de son, mais ça donne une idée du concept  ::):

----------


## Grhyll

Eh ben ça progresse pas mal  ::o:

----------


## Hideo

On y voit clairement le potentiel  ::):

----------


## Pollux568

Hop !
Le menu est à peu près terminé, voici un petit gif animé qui montre l'interface :


Il y a de pas mal d'améliorations au niveau du gameplay aussi (on en est à la version 0.10), mais qui ne se voient pas trop sur les images bien sûr.
Je pense que dans une semaine ou deux on pourra mettre à disposition une démo jouable, pour recueillir les premières impressions  ::):

----------


## Hideo

::lol::

----------


## raaaahman

J'aime beaucoup les graphismes!

----------


## Pollux568

Tiens, Ubisoft a eu la même idée de concept, comme présenté à l'E3 il y a 2 jours !
http://www.jeuxvideo.com/videos/repo...ck-e3-2016.htm
Bon, ils ont utilisé l'univers de Star Trek et le jeu nécessite des casques de réalité virtuelle...

Mais comme quoi, c'est bien la preuve que ce concept suscite de l'intérêt  :;):

----------


## Nattefrost

Cool, j'espere qu'ils vont pas vous faire chier sur le concept.

----------


## Pollux568

Oh, c'est très peu probable, c'est difficile de protéger un concept (contrairement à un univers par exemple).
Sinon, Nintendo aurait pu faire chier n'importe quel créateur de plateformer après avoir fait Super Mario Bros...

----------


## war-p

Bah tu sais atari (?) à bien déposé le concept du mini jeu pendant les chargements et c'est donc maintenant pour ça que c'est très rare d'en voir  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Kupris

> Bah tu sais atari (?) à bien déposé le concept du mini jeu pendant les chargements et c'est donc maintenant pour ça que c'est très rare d'en voir


Ça explique les chargements de Budokai 2  :^_^:

----------


## Grhyll

(En fait c'était Namco, et le brevet a expiré il y a quelques mois il me semble, mais on passe hors-sujet là  ::ninja::  )

----------


## war-p

Oui Namco, je savais plus et oui le brevet à expiré en début d'année.

----------


## burgzaza

Supdate !

Meet the S.Crew


On s'est fait notre premier playtest dimanche, qui a relevé des bugs et trucs à changer, ça avance bien ! 
On va bientôt faire une vidéo pour en montrer un peu plus.

Merci pour les retours au fait, ça fait plaisir :D On va continuer sur cette voie ! 

En attendant, de nouvelles images. 
Poste de pilotage en construction :


Poste de radio en construction :


Un test du crew, antérieur à la recherche des persos, on va faire quelque chose du genre pour la sélection de rôles.


 :WTF:

----------


## Nattefrost

C'est propre visuellement  ::):

----------


## Hideo

Ca donne envie  ::):

----------


## burgzaza

Content que ça le fasse  ::): 
Le côté trait noir, un peu bédé, ne vous dérange pas ? J'ai un peu de mal à m'en passer pour tout dire, surtout avec les personnages.

----------


## Nattefrost

Non même que j'aime bien  :;):

----------


## burgzaza

Cool !

----------


## raaaahman

Pareil je trouve tes dessins très attrayants surtout le dernier avec le sous-marin et les tentacules, je le trouve bien angoissant comme il faut.

----------


## burgzaza

Merci plein, j'vais essayer de continuer comme ça pour la suite alors !  ::happy2::

----------


## SiGarret

Super idée de jeu, je suivais Artemis avec l'envie d'y jouer, mais il faut être 10 à l'avoir...

Je suis le projet, bon courage !

----------


## burgzaza

Merci SiGarret ! On avance pas mal en ce moment. Le poste de pilotage est fonctionnel et illustré. La suite immédiate c'est le poste de radio et de tireur.
Ça fait pas mal de monde 10 joueurs c'est clair ! Y'a pas un mode à 5 ?
C'est vrai que pour notre jeu ce sera plus réduit et adaptable : 3/4/5 ( et possiblement avec deux sous-marins 6/8 ou 10 ) joueurs  ::):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Votre projet me rappelle un jeu auquel j'ai joué il y a fort longtemps (début des années 90). Je ne me souviens ni de la console ni du nom du jeu.  ::O:

----------


## Cheshire

*The S-Crew: Under the Seas

Dev Diary 1

C'est quoi au juste, The S-Crew ?* 


"Hé, Cheshire, tu veux pas faire les dev diaries de The S.Crew sur le fofo de CanardPC ?
- Sûr Pollux, par quoi je commence ? Notre projet de financement en vendant à l'avance des concepts de sous-marins, ça a l'air pas mal non ? Burgzaza, tu as un jpeg de sous-marin susceptible de faire chauffer les carte bleues ?
- J'en ai un sen-sa-tion-nel. Salle de commande tout confort pour 4 personnes, moteurs triple propulsion, sonar, hydrophone, scanner, sélecteur de torpilles, grappin en option... Avec ça si on n'a pas de quoi s'installer aux Bahamas ! Pour finir le développement du jeu, bien sûr.
- Bien sûr.
- Euh alors ouais, super idée les gars, si je peux me permettre, je propose qu'on reporte ce sujet à un peu plus tard et qu'on commence par parler du gameplay.
- Tu penses que ça va intéresser les gens ? J'aimais bien l'idée d'étaler des concepts et de garder au maximum le secret sur le gameplay, ça a l'air de bien marcher comme approche.
- Mais attends, les gens ne savent même pas à quoi s'attendre ! Vous imaginez, un type qui débarque et qui croit que c'est, je sais pas, un simulateur d'exploration sous-marine ?
- Hm, techniquement, on peut explorer et croiser des baleines.
- Et leur tirer des torpilles dessus.
- Argh. Bon, on va faire plus simple. Vous vous souvenez du playtest de dimanche dernier ? On va juste mettre le transcript, ça donnera déjà une bonne idée du concept, même si des choses vont évidemment encore changer.
- Mais on n'était que trois pendant ce playtest, je faisais le pilote, Burgzaza le radio et toi Pollux tu jouais à la fois l'artilleur et le capitaine...
- On n'a qu'à dire que le rôle du capitaine était tenu par Aquarelle, le chat de Pollux. De toutes façons pour le moment ses prérogatives réelles sont assez limitées, on a dit qu'on les reverrait un peu prochainement.
- Les prérogatives du capitaine ou d'Aquarelle ?
- ..."





```
** submarine #0274a - 2016.08.21 17:02 **
** transcript log **
Artilleur : C'est bon, tout le monde est là ?
Pilote : Ouep, je vois les environs immédiats du sous-marin. Tiens, il y a des quais d'amarrage là où on commence, c'est nouveau.
Radio : C'est bon pour moi aussi. Pour le moment le sonar ne montre pas grand-chose d'intéressant, juste un signal à la limite du périmètre de détection.
Artilleur : Tu peux cibler l'hydrophone pour voir ce que c'est ?
Radio : OK, c'est une baleine. Elle s'enfuit.
Pilote : Bon, je plonge et je lance les moteurs, vitesse normale. On doit aller où et faire quoi au juste ?
Artilleur : Normalement c'est le capitaine qui aura le briefing de la mission.
Capitaine : Miaou ?
Artilleur : Pour le moment, l'objectif est d'atteindre une balise clignotante quelque part sur la carte.
Radio : Je vois des signaux droit devant.
Pilote : Bah, encore des baleines, elles feront de la place quand on arrivera.
Radio : Elles n'ont pas l'air de bouger... Je suis en train de pointer mon scanner dessus. Attends ce sont...
Pilote : Oh nom d'un p'tit Cthulhu, c'était quoi ce tremblement ?
Radio : ... des mines navales
Pilote : Oups.
Artilleur : Ah bah bravo... Bon, on ne s'en est pris qu'une, fais gaffe maintenant.
Radio : Je vois un truc qui a l'air de bouger rapidement, l'hydrophone me dit que c'est un autre sous-marin !
Pilote : C'est quoi ce bruit absolument infernal ? On s'entend plus !
Artilleur : Ça veut dire qu'une torpille nous a frôlés. Elle n'a pas dû nous atteindre sinon on l'aurait senti passer. Je suis en train de charger une torpille au fait.
Radio : J'ai ciblé le sous-marin, je t'envoie les coordonnées sur ton écran
Artilleur : Bien reçu. Voilà, la torpille est partie. J'en charge une autre, une explosive cette fois-ci.
Pilote : Bon je pousse les moteurs à fond, faudrait quand même pas qu'on s'éternise ici.
Artilleur : La torpille a dû arriver à destination ; le sous-marin ennemi est encore là ?
Radio : Ouais.
Pilote : Vu le vacarme on vient de frôler une autre torpille d'ailleurs.
Artilleur : OK je lance une deuxième torpille.
Pilote : Euh... Il se passe quoi là, mon écran flashouille en rouge dans tous les sens je ne vois plus rien !
Radio : Pareil...
Artilleur : Oups, petit bug avec les torpilles explosives on dirait...
Pilote : Bon apparemment je me suis crashé dans les récifs du coup. On s'en refait une ?
Capitaine : Miaou !
** end of transcript **
```

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> "Hé, Cheshire, tu veux pas faire les dev diaries de The S.Crew sur le fofo de CanardPC ?
> - Sûr Pollux, par quoi je commence ?


Ça fait envie !  ::o:  Je propose que le chat au poste de capitaine devienne une _feature_.  ::P:

----------


## burgzaza

Vu à quel point les chats ont l'eau en horreur c'est limite du cheat d'en avoir un en tant que capitaine... c'est capable de coordonner le pire des crew entre deux léchouilles/ron-rons. 
Après bon, mauvais exemple, l'aquarelle ça se dilue beaucoup  :haha:

----------


## Pollux568

Bonjour !

Le samedi 17 septembre à Montréal se déroulera le "Montreal Indie Game Festival" : j'y serai au pour présenter The S.Crew !
Ca se passera au Dawson College au 3040 Sherbrooke Ouest (Metro Atwater). L'entrée est libre et gratuite, et il y aura une cinquantaine de jeux présentés.
( Plus d'infos sur migf.ca et www.facebook.com/MontrealIndependentGamesFestival )

Je ne sais pas s'il y a beaucoup de canards québecois sur le forum, mais ce serait l'occasion de se rencontrer !

----------


## Hyperpenguin

La classe, super opportunité  ::o:  c'est fou de passer d'un hobby à une présentation public comme ça, bravo!

----------


## burgzaza

Ça fait plaisir oui, Hyper ! ( ::happy2:: )
C'est un peu le rush d'ici là, on a encore le poste de Gunner à implémenter, mais c'est en bonne voie.
Voilà le radio, toujours en chantier, mais quasi complètement opérationnel :

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Ça fait plaisir oui, Hyper ! ()
> C'est un peu le rush d'ici là, on a encore le poste de Gunner à implémenter, mais c'est en bonne voie.
> Voilà le radio, toujours en chantier, mais quasi complètement opérationnel :
> http://i.imgbox.com/tXJmFg7C.png


Ouééé ! Ca commence à avoir de la gu...le !  ::o:

----------


## burgzaza

Merci Ash, on s'amuse bien à agencer tout ça  ::): 
Au fait :



> Votre projet me rappelle un jeu auquel j'ai joué il y a fort longtemps (début des années 90). Je ne me souviens ni de la console ni du nom du jeu.


Préviens nous si tu t'en souviens, moi ça m'intéresserai de voir à quoi ça ressemblait. Réponds maintenant.

Ah et voici le Pilot seat :

----------


## Nattefrost

Je suis toujours ce projet avec plaisir via ce topic, continuez !

----------


## Pollux568

Yo ! Deux bonnes nouvelles aujourd'hui :
-Un vrai trailer de présentation : 


-"The S.Crew : Under the Sea" (titre complet) a été sélectionné pour être présenté au... Montreal International Game Symposium (www.migs16.com ) ! L'une des plus grosses conférences de jeu vidéo en Amérique du Nord ! Bon, ça sera un "simple" stand indie, mais quand même, j'y crois à peine ^^
Si des canards sont de passage à cette conférence, n'hésitez pas à venir nous faire un petit coucou ! (je sais, les entrées vont de 30$ à 1500$, mais j'ai 30% de réduction pour ceux que ça intéresserait)

----------


## Hideo

Pfiouuu félicitation c'est pas rien, tout ça donne encore plus envie d'y foutre ses patounes  ::lol::

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Eh ben, ça avance !  ::o:  Félicitations. Je vous souhaite tout le succès escompté à cette convention.  :;):

----------


## Grhyll

Beau trailer !

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Pfoua oui ça en jette, c'est super propre déjà, et le principe a l'air de bien fonctionner vue d'ici. Bravo pour la selection!

----------


## Pollux568

Je suis en train de réaliser... Je n'ai toujours pas donné l'adresse de la page Facebook sur le topic CPC !
La voici, du coup : https://www.facebook.com/TheSubCrewUnderTheSea/
Vous pourrez entre autres y voir quelques photos du jeu au MIGF, ainsi qu'un article de multijoueur.ca qui cite The S.Crew à propos de cet évènement  ::): 

Pensez à liker la page si vous voulez aider le jeu à se faire connaitre !

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Je suis en train de réaliser... Je n'ai toujours pas donné l'adresse de la page Facebook sur le topic CPC !
> La voici, du coup : https://www.facebook.com/TheSubCrewUnderTheSea/
> Vous pourrez entre autres y voir quelques photos du jeu au MIGF, ainsi qu'un article de multijoueur.ca qui cite The S.Crew à propos de cet évènement 
> 
> Pensez à liker la page si vous voulez aider le jeu à se faire connaitre !


Désolé, je n'ai pas Facebook, mais sinon je l'aurais partagée.  :;):

----------


## Pollux568

Salut les canards !
En prévision de la présentation au MIGS, voici le trailer d'introduction à l'univers du jeu que nous avons préparé :



On travaille d'arrache-pied sur le jeu en ce moment, et c'est difficile de faire de la communication et le développement en même temps :/ Désolé de ne pas donner trop de nouvelles !
D'ailleurs, si une bonne âme est prête à nous donner un coup de main pour notre site web, ce ne serait pas de refus  :;): 
(on a commencé un site sous Wordpress, mais il y a des ajustements à faire)

----------


## Grhyll

Les visuels sont superbes, mais pour être honnête, je trouve que le rythme est pas mal mou (la musique y est sans doute pour beaucoup), et le texte un peu trop verbeux/grandiloquent, si je ne savais pas ce qu'il y a derrière je n'aurais sans doute pas cherché plus loin :/

----------


## Narushima

Pareil. Moi si une vidéo ne me montre pas tout de suite le jeu en lui-même, je décroche. J'ai lancé la vidéo, j'ai avancé à 30 secondes, puis à la moitié, puis à la fin. Rien sur le jeu...

Mais sinon ça a quand même l'air bien !

----------


## Pollux568

Ok, merci du feedback ! Effectivement, le rythme est pas mal plus lent que les trailers habituels de jeu vidéo.
En fait, c'est une vidéo destinée à être présentée au cours d'un "pitch", pour décrire l'univers du jeu. Il y a d'autres vidéos pour présenter le gameplay.
On m'a aussi suggéré de mettre des sons de "pings" de sous-marin. A voir.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Je viens de regarder votre bande-annonce (car oui, ma connexion est gentille aujourd'hui...), et voici mes remarques :
- Graphiquement, ça pose bien l'univers
- Musicalement, pourquoi pas. Cette douce musique colle assez bien avec l'univers calme sous-marin. J'aime bien. Mais ça ne m'aurait pas dérangé qu'on enchaîne à mi-chemin sur quelque chose de plus rythmé voire violent (le monde des sous-marins, c'est quand même du stress, de la glauquitude Segolène Royal© et du combat)
- On voudrait en voir davantage. Même si ce n'est pas du _gameplay_ proprement dit, mais au moins plus de graphismes, des personnages, des U-Boat, un tableau de bord etc. Du fait que le rythme est un peu lent, on a l'impression de n'avoir pas vu grand'chose à la fin de la vidéo.  ::): 
Pour les "ping", c'est vrai que c'est emblématique des sous-marins, mais 'faut voir si ça peut coller avec la musique choisie.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## burgzaza

Merci pour ton retour Ashley ! Je suis plutôt d'accord avec toi, et pour notre prochaine ce serait cool d'intercaler de mini pseudo "cinématiques" avec du gameplay, et une musique un poil plus speed, on va commencer à pouvoir montrer ça plus en détail, même si on est toujours entrain de peaufiner/ajouter des mécaniques.
Ce ne sera pas un jeu au rythme d'un SHMUP nerveux et il y'aura des phases de jeu sans trop d'action genre du loot, de l'exploration, voire des communications... mais tu as bien raison de souligner que oui, il y'aura des moments stressants ! C'est d'ailleurs une bonne partie de l'intérêt du jeu ^^
Au fait, on fait le concours de celui qui a la plus petite connexion ? 256ko/s DL 68ko/s Up ! Oui je place la barre bas je sais, même Ernest Conrad aurait du mal.

----------


## Pollux568

Bonjour à tous !

Bon, la présentation du jeu au Montreal International Game Summit s'est bien passée.
Au niveau des petites anecdotes, j'ai distribué un certain nombre de flyers, avant qu'on me fasse remarquer une belle boulette dedans...
Il y avait indiqué dans le rôle du Radio "Detect hidden treats". Ce qui signifie littéralement "Détecte les friandises cachées" (et non pas les menaces).

A part ça, il y avait un concours pour élire le meilleur jeu indie du salon (5000$ + des tablettes graphiques à gagner au total tout de même). Le vote se faisait simplement à partir du nombre de likes de l'image du jeu sur la page Facebook de l'évènement, ce qui fait que le vainqueur est "Gauche-Droite: Le manoir", où le principe est de choisir alternativement la porte de gauche ou la porte de droite, jusqu'à ce qu'on trouve la sortie (ou qu'on tombe sur un monstre et qu'on meurt). Hum...
Et encore, on a failli avoir un jeu appelé "Trump Wall", où on joue un garde sur un mur qui doit empêcher des mexicains de passer (très bon esprit, en ce moment...). Il avait explosé les scores (1000+ likes), mais les organisateurs se sont aperçus qu'il avait acheté des likes sur Facebook...
Mais bon, il y avait quand même de bons jeux, hein. Par exemple Feudal Feud, une sorte de crusader kings 2 simplifié mais qui se joue en multijoueur sur des serveurs permanents (en plus le créateur est super sympa), ou encore les éphémères, dont le gameplay est encore obscur (on va laisser le bénéfice du doute) mais les graphismes sont superbes.



A part ça, ça y est, notre site web est prêt \o/ ! Il est disponible à cette adresse là : http://thescrewgame.com/
Si vous avez des commentaires, n'hésitez pas, c'est le moment !

----------


## Grhyll

> e fasse remarquer une belle boulette dedans...
> Il y avait indiqué dans le rôle du Radio "Detect hidden treats". Ce qui signifie littéralement "Détecte les friandises cachées" (et non pas les menaces).


 ::XD:: 

A part ça, c'est moche les concours de like, j'ai toujours détesté ça : soit tu mendies auprès de toutes tes connaissances et leurs connaissances pour rester dans la course, soit tu n'as aucune chance...

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Et encore, on a failli avoir un jeu appelé "Trump Wall", où on joue un garde sur un mur qui doit empêcher des mexicains de passer (très bon esprit, en ce moment...). Il avait explosé les scores (1000+ likes), mais les organisateurs se sont aperçus qu'il avait acheté des likes sur Facebook...


…ce qui a dû bien arranger les organisateurs qui ne devaient pas savoir comment éviter de récompenser un tel jeu qui risquait de leur déclencher une polémique !  ::o:  ::rolleyes:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il y avait indiqué dans le rôle du Radio "Detect hidden treats". Ce qui signifie littéralement "Détecte les friandises cachées" (et non pas les menaces).


Vous ne voulez pas participer au "Make something horrible" ?  ::ninja::  Des sous-marins à la recherche de friandises, ça doit pouvoir coller avec deux concepts antagonistes, ça.  ::P:

----------


## raaaahman

Je viens de voir le trailer sur le site. Pas mal tout ça! Je pense qu'on aurait quand même gagné à voir l'interface en action, même si c'est du fake et qu'il ne se passe rien derrière, ça aurait déjà donné une idée sur le type de jeu dont il va s'agir. Hâte d'en voir plus.  ::):

----------


## Pollux568

Merci !
On est justement en train de réfléchir à faire un nouveau trailer. Des retours que vous nous avez donnés et des conseils généraux qu'on a pu trouver, on essaiera de faire quelque chose de plus punchy  ::): 
Mais ça sera vraiment pas pour tout de suite, là on se concentre sur le site web (qu'est ce que c'est chronophage !) et d'avoir une version alpha jouable en réseau d'ici 10 jours.

----------


## Pollux568

Bonjour !
Aors, il ne faudra plus l'appeler le jeu “The S.Crew: Under The Sea”.
Pourquoi ?
-parce qu'on a constaté que le nom "The S.Crew" ne percutait pas beaucoup
-parce que les gens ne savaient pas comment le prononcer ("Ze Esse-Crou", ou "Ze Scrou" ?)
-parce qu'il ne décrivait pas super bien le jeu (le mot "Crew" ne ressortait pas assez)
-parce que nombre d'anglophones nous ont demandé "hé... Vous savez que ça fait un jeu de mot salace, ce nom" ?

Donc après des jours de brainstorming dignes des marketeux les plus imbibés de cocaïne, qui ont accouché de noms à rallonge, d'idées pourries, et de jeux de mots vaseux, voici le nouveau nom du jeu...
...Roulement de tambourin...
(oui, on n'a pas d'autres instruments sous la main)

Voici *Abyss Crew* !

En passant, le site web a migré à l'adresse www.abysscrew.com et la page Facebook à facebook.com/AquarealmsGames

(pourquoi "AbyssDevCrew" ? Parce que Facebook, lui, n'aime pas ce nom. Comme il n'autorise que des lettres, des chiffres et des points, on a essayé comme nom de page :
"AbyssCrew" => refusé, contient un mot interdit dans Facebook (à savoir "screw")
"Abyss.Crew" => refusé pour la même raison
"Abyss..Crew" => refusé, on n'a pas le droit d'avoir deux points à la suite
"Abyss_Crew" => refusé, le point est le seul caractère spécial autorisé
"AbyssDebiledefacebookquimepognelesnerfsCrew" => Accepté. Oups.
Du coup, ce sera "AquarealmsGames", du nom du studio  ::):  )

----------


## Grhyll

C'est jouli comme nouveau nom  ::):

----------


## Narushima

Bon, je peux donc vous avouer maintenant que je trouvais le premier nom nul.  ::ninja:: 
Après y'a quand même toujours "screw" dans le nouveau.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Bon, je peux donc vous avouer maintenant que je trouvais le premier nom nul. 
> Après y'a quand même toujours "screw" dans le nouveau.


Ouais, mais si le concept U-boot ne fonctionne pas, le gameplay pourra être remanié en profondeur sans changer le nom.  ::ninja::

----------


## Pollux568

> Bon, je peux donc vous avouer maintenant que je trouvais le premier nom nul.


Je constate que ça n'implique pas que tu trouves le nouveau nom mieux :D




> Ouais, mais si le concept U-boot ne fonctionne pas, le gameplay pourra être remanié en profondeur sans changer le nom.


Oh oui, un simulateur d'exploration des profondeurs... Qui se joue à trois... Dommage que le concours "Make Something Horrible" soit fermé !

----------


## Joq le pecheur

The deep S crew  :;): 

Personnellement j'aimais bien l'ancien ça faisait un peu agence tous risques mais le nouveau donne un meilleur sens de ce que le jeu va être.

----------


## Pollux568

Bonjour !
Nicolas, étudiant en sound design à l'Université de Montréal, vient de rejoindre l'équipe d'Abyss Crew !
Vous pouvez découvrir ses créations audio pour le jeu sur cette page soundcloud : https://soundcloud.com/nicolas-ab/se...nal-soundtrack
Il y a pour l'instant 3 musiques, mais cela va s'étoffer petit à petit.

----------


## Hideo

Ah j'ai vu passé ça sur facebook hier, j'en ai profité pour écouter les morceaux dispo. Ca fait plaisir d'avoir des trucs a se mettre sous la dent (ou dans l'oreille) !  :;): 

J'aime bien le son en tant que tel mais je me demande si ça passera bien pour un jeu de sous-marins que j'imagine assez "lent" (mais n'ayant j'aimais tâté ou vu de gameplay je ne peux pas m'avancer sur le rythme du jeu), je ne visualise pas l'océan ou les fonds maritimes, mais c'est peut être pas l'objectif de ces extraits ?

Vous avez déjà des situations en tête pour ces trois morceaux ou ce sont plutôt des concepts ?

----------


## Narushima

On dirait bien que tu as été coiffé au poteau : https://www.gog.com/game/diluvion_preorder

----------


## Grhyll

Ca m'a l'air single player, ça ! Par contre dans un numéro récent de CPC où ils parlaient des jeux de sous-marin, il y en avait un de cité qui avait, pour le coup, des caractéristiques vraiment très semblables...

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> On dirait bien que tu as été coiffé au poteau : https://www.gog.com/game/diluvion_preorder


Même si l'univers sous-marin et la constitution d'une équipe rappellent le projet, ça n'a pas l'air très simu, quand même. Est-ce vraiment comparable ?  ::huh::

----------


## Pollux568

@Narushima : oh, ça fait bien 6-8 mois qu'on suit ce jeu ^^ Il a l'air cool, il nous a même inspiré pour quelques trucs.
Mais c'est effectivement du single player, donc on n'entre pas dans la même catégorie. Un des intérêts majeurs d'Abyss Crew, c'est d'interagir avec ses coéquipiers, et de participer à une aventure ensemble  ::): 

@Grhyll : Oui, HMS Marulken/Wolfpack nous avait bien inquiété quand on a lu le dossier... Mais j'ai testé le jeu, c'est une simu ultraréaliste pas mal hardcore. Ce qui est un bon concept, mais Abyss Crew n'est pas censé être réaliste, et on travaille sur l'accessibilité du jeu, pour qu'on puisse y jouer sur tablette par exemple (non, ce n'est pas une hérésie  ::P:  C'est pas mal plus facile d'inviter 3 potes à la maison chacun avec une tablette qu'avec un ordinateur).

@Ashley TOUCRU : Effectivement. Après, je considère Abyss Crew comme un simulateur d'équipage de sous-marin plus qu'un simulateur de sous-marin (petite nuance ^^).

Si je devais faire une comparaison, Abyss Crew sera moins réaliste et plus arcade que HMS Marulken, plus lent et plus sérieux que Lovers in a dangerous spacetime, plus basé sur les interactions entre joueurs que Diluvion, plus orienté action que "Sunless Sea"  ::):

----------


## Nattefrost

> @Grhyll : Oui, HMS Marulken/Wolfpack nous avait bien inquiété quand on a lu le dossier... Mais j'ai testé le jeu, c'est une simu ultraréaliste pas mal hardcore. Ce qui est un bon concept, mais Abyss Crew n'est pas censé être réaliste, et on travaille sur l'accessibilité du jeu, pour qu'on puisse y jouer sur tablette par exemple (non, ce n'est pas une hérésie  C'est pas mal plus facile d'inviter 3 potes à la maison chacun avec une tablette qu'avec un ordinateur).


Tout cela me mouille les yeux quand je repense aux LAN en co-op avec des potes sur Silent Hunter III... y a dix ans  ::wub::   :Bave:

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> mais Abyss Crew n'est pas censé être réaliste, et on travaille sur l'accessibilité du jeu, pour qu'on puisse y jouer sur tablette par exemple (non, ce n'est pas une hérésie  C'est pas mal plus facile d'inviter 3 potes à la maison chacun avec une tablette qu'avec un ordinateur).


A mon sens c'est même indispensable, j'ai fais quelques parties de Space Team avec mes parents, la durée de préparation c'était simple de télécharger l'appli, ça a fonctionné direct, c'est une super façon de jouer.

----------


## Pollux568

Salut les canards !

Voici les dernières nouvelles des abysses :
suite à quelques tests internes, on a remis à plat un certain nombre de mécanismes de chaque poste, ce qui nous a bien occupé pendant le mois de janvier. Voici un bref aperçu des mécanismes conçus :

*Pilote :*
On est en train de tester un nouveau mécanisme qui rend le sous-marin un peu difficile (et intéressant !) à diriger, plutôt qu'un simple accélérer/reculer/tourner à gauche/tourner à droite. De base, le sous-marin aura 4 moteurs : 1 avant gauche, 1 avant droit, 1 arrière gauche, 1 arrière droit. Pour avancer, il faut donc activer les 2 moteurs avant. Pour reculer, les 2 moteurs arrière. Pour avancer en tournant vers la gauche, il faut activer le moteur avant droit. Pour tourner vers la gauche sans avancer, il faut activer les moteurs avant droit et arrière gauche. Idem pour la droite. Ca nécessite une courte période d'apprentissage mais je pense que ça rend les manoeuvres plus intéressantes.

*Radio :*
Le radio a maintenant accès à 2 écrans (il switche de l'un à l'autre). Le premier est l'écran sonar : on voit le monde du jeu (monochrome vert), et on a une "cible". Si la cible passe au-dessus du cercle de /détectabilité/ d'un ennemi, celui-ci est progressivement scanné, ce qui révèle des informations (type, sous-type, nom, vie restante, comportement, etc). On peut aussi verrouiller l'ennemi en court de scan, et transmettre cette cible au gunner. Le deuxième est l'écran radar, qui permet de voir pas mal plus loin que l'écran sonar, mais sans voir le monde du jeu ni les ennemis directement. On a un signal qui tourne circulairement, et fait apparaitre les ennemis sous la forme de "blips", de point lumineux (l'apparence d'un radar habituel, quoi). On peut contrôler le signal manuellement aussi, ce qui permet de le verrouiller sur une éventuelle cible. En trouvant (via un microjeu) sa fréquence, on peut alors identifier partiellement l'ennemi. On peut donc détecter à l'avance des grosses menaces (cuirassé, poulpe géant...)

*Gunner :*
Le gunner a un module à l'avant qui peut switcher entre "foreuse", "bouclier", "lumière" (on hésite à en rajouter un ou deux). La fonction des deux derniers est probablement évidente, mais la foreuse pas forcément : celle-ci permet de détruire des obstacles ainsi que miner du minerai. Il peut aussi servir d'arme de la dernière chance en fonçant sur un ennemi...
Il a aussi une sorte de mitraillette avec munitions illimitées, mais qui se régénère lentement, et tire globalement vers l'avant.
Le poste possède 2 tubes (maximum 4) vers l'avant et 1 (maximum 2) vers l'arrière. Le gunner doit charger une torpille avant de la tirer. Celle-ci va partir en ligne droite vers l'avant (ou vers l'arrière pour le tube arrière). La torpille va alors essayer de rejoindre la cible, sachant qu'elle ne peut pas faire de demi-tour - il y a donc avantage à être à peu près aligné avec la cible, sans que ce soit critique.

*Ingénieur :*
Il active ou désactive des modules du sous-marin, selon les besoins. Il a également un module nommé "Geiger" qui permet de détecter la présence de minerai et éventuellement leur direction. Il gère aussi la transformation du minerai à bord du sous-marin : celui-ci peut être converti en fuel, en torpille, en réparation ou en upgrade. Son rôle est important mais peut être géré par les 3 autres joueurs s'il n'y a pas assez de joueurs.

*Capitaine :*
Il voit le monde avec les "vraies" couleurs (contrairement aux autres qui les voit en monochrome), avec une vue qui occupe presque tout l'écran. Il a aussi accès à une carte du monde. Son rôle est optionnel (mais marrant ^^).
Voilà pour les nouveautés du mois. J'aimerais vous montrer des images pour accompagner le tout mais on a recommencé pas mal de choses, donc y a pas mal de placeholders pour le moment. Le jeu qui nous inspire beaucoup niveau apparence et feeling est Highfleet :

avec une vidéo de combat avec une dynamique que j'aime beaucoup :




Ceci mis à part, excellente nouvelle aujourd'hui : *le jeu a été sélectionné pour être présenté au salon Indie du festival Montréal Joue le 25 février !* (http://www.montrealjoue.ca/programmation/ - l'annonce ne va être publiée que demain mercredi, mais vous avez la primeur  ::P:  ) S'il y a des canards à Montréal à ce moment-là, n'hésitez pas à passer dire bonjour !
Du coup, les 3 prochaines semaines seront assez intenses, afin d'avoir une version jouable  ::): 
Et si on est pas trop à l'arrache après ça, on pourra organiser des playtests avec ceux qui le souhaitent.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Content de voir que votre projet avance !  ::o:  Félicitations pour le festival ! Pensez à prendre des photos pour votre dossier de presse.  :;):  Quand vous lancerez le jeu, il sera trop tard pour y penser.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Pollux568

Encore un festival (ouais, des fois on avance le jeu entre deux festivals  ::P: ) :
On sera au Evry Games Festival le dimanche 9 avril, toute la journée, un festival qui a lieu à Evry comme son nom l'indique...
https://www.facebook.com/Evry-Games-...4555588972740/
Ah et l'entrée est gratuite  ::):

----------


## Grhyll

C'est cool les festivals, plein de feedbacks :D
Ca s'est bien passé à Montréal ?

----------


## Pollux568

Oui, très bien ! J'ai rencontré des fans d'Artemis Spaceship Bridge Simulator, du coup ça a bien cliqué ^^
Et j'ai même eu droit à un interview, consultable ici : http://www.espresso-jobs.com/blogue/...video-en-solo/

(bon, je n'aime pas trop l'angle adopté, "la création d'un jeu vidéo en solo", car je ne suis pas seul à avancer sur Abyss Crew, mais ça va...
Ah et le studio n'est pas encore lancé, contrairement à ce qui est écrit dans l'introduction !)

----------


## Grhyll

Ahah ils sont forts, l'article est constitué à 95% de tes citations, et ils arrivent à faire deux erreurs dans les 5% restant ^^ Mais sinon c'est cool  ::):

----------


## Ruvon

Il y a quelques mois, j'ai fait un tour à bord, invité par The Abyss Crew. L'article ne sort qu'aujourd'hui ? Oui, bon ok. Mais il est là  ::trollface:: 

https://cabinetdechaologie.wordpress...s-sous-marins/

----------


## Pollux568

Merci Ruvon <3

On a eu une petite baisse d'activités ces derniers temps à cause d'impératifs professionnels, mais le développement reprend son rythme de croisière la semaine prochaine  ::):

----------


## Pollux568

Bonjour à tous !

Lors d'un festival, j'ai rencontré un gars, Jean-Philippe, qui a beaucoup accroché au jeu. Ayant fait des études de littérature et ayant écrit plusieurs nouvelles précédemment, il s'est proposé d'écrire des nouvelles dans l'univers du jeu.

Je trouve objectivement que les textes sont super.
J'ai mis la première nouvelle sur le site web ( www.abysscrew.com/theworld pour les curieux ) pour tester, mais j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas le meilleur format pour les mettre en valeur.
Est-ce que vous auriez une idée pour "exploiter" ces nouvelles au mieux ?

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Je dirais par ordre croissant d'efforts à produire, l'investissement n'étant pas proportionnel au résultat:
- un background avec des tons + bas fonds marins avec une police claire
- un background puisé de votre jeu
- un background adapté à chaque histoire, du jeu ou pour l'occasion
- de l'interactivité - en vrac: une histoire où l'on avance en cliquant, un livre virtuel pour choisir le chapitre
- un mini "jeu" ou en tout cas épisode à télécharger avec effets sonores et fonds visuels avec petits effets (un radar qui balaie etc)

----------


## Pollux568

Bonjour !

Le développement d'Abyss Crew avance bien. En attendant une vraie, grosse présentation de la nouvelle version, je voudrais juste vous présenter la nouvelle version du radar :


Si vous voulez suivre plus en détail le développement, je mets des updates plus régulières sur le site (www.abysscrew.com) et sur la page Facebook  ::): 
(histoire de ne pas trop spammer le forum CPC...)

@Joq le pecheur: ok, je vais y réfléchir avec Jean-Philippe  ::):

----------


## Pollux568

Bonjour,

quelques nouvelles en vrac !
-on en est à la version 0.61 (le changelog est posté à chaque fois sur le site web et la page Facebook). Ca donne une idée de l'avancement du jeu  ::): 
-la 4e nouvelle dans l'univers du jeu arrive bientôt, vous pourrez la retrouver sur le site (Lien pour la page avec toutes les nouvelles du jeu). C'est en anglais, mais en toute objectivité c'est *vraiment* excellent. 
-on va préparer un trailer le week-end du 15 octobre. Plus rythmé, plus péchu que le précédent, suite aux avis obtenus. Je vais mettre le script ci-dessous, tout commentaire bienvenu  ::): 
-je ne veux rien promettre, mais je pense qu'on aura une démo jouable pour les canards qui le souhaitent d'ici un mois ou deux  ::):  Le jeu commence à être stable, il est fun, les graphismes s'améliorent...
-le jeu a été sélectionné cette année encore pour avoir un stand au MIGS (Montreal International Game Summit) 2017 ! Si vous êtes à Montréal à ce moment-là, venez nous faire un petit coucou !
-une boite d'escape room américaine nous a contacté récemment car ils souhaitent faire une escape room avec une thématique "sous-marin steampunk". Ils ont découvert le jeu par hasard et ils aiment beaucoup pour le moment ! Du coup ils nous ont proposé de développer une version du jeu pour leur future leur salle, histoire de faire un véritable "bridge" très immersif. Ca demande du boulot, mais ça a l'air très cool, on est impatients de s'y mettre !

Voilà, avec un petit screenshot en guise de bonus :

et le script du trailer. Si vous avez des commentaires n'hésitez pas  ::): 



> [image d’introduction, noire, avec le texte en bas à gauche qui apparait progressivement, lettre à lettre:
> “"Scion of Albion" independant submarine vessel,
> Crew: Captain Pol, Pilot Jon, Radio operator Julian, Weapon specialist Ianis
> Mission: orichalcum extraction”]
> 
> Voix : “Captain ?”
> [image en prise de vue réelle, montrant quelqu’un devant un écran, éclairé par une lumière bleutée]
> “…we’ve reached our destination”
> [image en prise de vue réelle, montrant une autre personne dans un fauteuil]
> ...

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Bravo pour vos progrès, vivement le trailer !

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Cool de voir que ça se poursuit. Continuez !  ::lol::

----------


## Pollux568

Bonjour à tous,
Ca y est, on a fini notre week-end en chalet pour préparer le teaser-trailer du jeu ! On a eu besoin de doses massives de café (on a fini toutes les réserves...), les soirées se sont terminées plus tard que prévu, et on a eu plusieurs discussions animées ponctuées de fous rires, mais on commence enfin à avoir quelque chose !
Voici en avant-première exclusive, juste pour les canards du forum CPC, le trailer du jeu :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIX4...ature=youtu.be
Qu'en pensez-vous ? Si vous aimez, n'hésitez pas à laisser un petit pouce bleu en bas  :;): 
On a un petit soucis d'export (il y a un petit glitch graphique au milieu), donc on ne diffuse pas encore officiellement (la vidéo n'est repertoriée nulle part ailleurs pour le moment), mais ça devrait être prêt d'ici la fin de semaine.

Au passage, quelques photos du week-end :

(oui, on a vraiment enregistré des sons de casseroles dans une salle de bain)


("Et si on mettait un kraken dans la vidéo ?")


(une installation digne des meilleurs LAN partys de mon adolescence...)

----------


## Grhyll

Ahah l'idée est cool :D

----------


## Kupris

Joli trailer, vous pensez intégrer des cinématiques avec de l'acting comme dans ce dernier  ::P:  ?

----------


## Pollux568

@Ghryll : Merci  ::):  Après, le défaut c'est qu'on ne voit sans doute pas assez le jeu, on ne comprend pas forcément ce qu'est le jeu. Mais on pourra faire un autre trailer plus explicatif, plus traditionnel.
@Kupris: Mmmmh, c'est pas trop prévu, c'est quand même pas mal de boulot. On est en train de reprendre l'ancienne cinématique avec les artworks (page 2 ou 3 du topic), mais plus dynamique, sans texte, avec une voix off, une musique composée spécialement, et des animations, ça serait plus le genre de cinématique qu'on voudrait mettre dans le jeu.

A part ça, ça y est, la version finale est mise en ligne (j'ai mis à jour le lien Youtube du post précédent)

----------


## yourykiki

Sympa le trailer ! Les gars n'ont pas l'air trop paniqué après le choc, mais c'est peut-être moi qui flippe trop :D (rien que les fonds marin ca me fait peur xD)

----------


## Pollux568

Ouais, à force de re-regarder le trailer 30 fois, y'a plein de choses qu'on voudrait changer...
(par exemple la forme du octopus giganteus... "it's big, it's really big!"... :D )
Enfin bref, on verra plus tard, quand on aura de nouveaux graphismes.

Sinon, petit sondage : on envisage d'imprimer une grande bannière, pour faire de la promotion dans les festivals auxquels on participe. Laquelle préférez-vous parmi ces trois esquisses ? Si possible, pourquoi ?

Merci  :;):

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Salut !

Je préfères la 3ème:
-la première et la deuxième m'évoquent plus un jeu "arcade", la 1ère un lol cthulhu (releaaaase the kraken!) et la deuxième un flappy bird avec des mines. Peut-être qu'avec des tons plus obscurs je pourrais revoir ma première impression. A choisir je préfère la deuxième.
-dans la dernière on voit pas trop ce que c'est et l'imagination prend le devant, une mystérieuse ville engloutie ? Je suis plus attiré par un jeu où on a le sentiment de ne pas savoir ce qui arrive. l'impression est renforcée par la lumière qui ne semble pas suffire pour tout percevoir mais qui est un guide rassurant

----------


## Pollux568

Ok !
Résultat du sondage (sur plusieurs plateformes/endroits) : 42% pour le premier, 16% pour le 2e, 42% pour le troisième.
On va essayer de prendre en compte les avis individuels  ::): 

@Joq le pecheur : je t'ai envoyé un MP  ::):

----------


## Grhyll

Je préfère le premier aussi, parce que j'aime bien les tentacules. Par contre les trois sont pas mal ternes, ça risque de pas vraiment attirer l'attention en convention :/

----------


## yourykiki

j'arrive un peu tard, mais le 1er aussi. les tentacules  :Bave:

----------


## Narushima

La troisième est nulle, on voit rien. Déjà que c'est tout en gris-noir, si en passant devant je peux pas déchiffrer ce que je regarde, ça va jamais m'intéresser.
Les deux premières sont bonnes, elle mettent le sous-marin, et donc le joueur, au milieu du danger. Ça dépend quel danger, naturel ou artificiel, vous voulez mettre en avant, mais le sous-marin est encore plus petit, et donc plus vulnérable sur la première.

Après ça manque quand même méchamment de couleurs, sur un festival je doute que ça se démarque. Pourquoi pas du vert/bleu, pour représenter les fonds marins ?

----------


## Pollux568

En comptant tous les nouveaux votes on est arrivés à une égalité presque parfaite entre les trois...
Du coup, en essayant de prendre en compte les avis qui ont été détaillés, voici ce que l'on a fait :

Donc plus coloré, avec un sous-marin plus visible, on voit les tentacules (comme le premier) et l'exploration vers les profondeurs (comme le 3e).
Bref, les avis sont encore les bienvenus !

Bon, on a aussi cette vidéo "trailer+gameplay". Vous en pensez quoi, de la 2e partie de la vidéo ? (j'ai déjà noté des choses pour la première, on fera les changements plus tard). C'est censé être un support pour une présentation orale, d'où l'absence de son et de voix, mais ça pourrait servir de trailer "gameplay" :
https://drive.google.com/open?id=12r...XpXWa9-CnEtWMt
Pour info, la vidéo n'est pas encore diffusée (c'est un lien vers notre google drive).

Ah et on vient d'être accepté pour être présenté au festival MEGA (encore à Montréal), dans 10 jours !
(Oui, c'est vraiment la saison des festivals en ce moment...)
Pour la première fois en festival on va présenter une démo jouable en multijoueur, on a freezé les nouvelles features et on se concentre sur le debugging pour l'instant.

----------


## yourykiki

La banière est mieux comme ca. C'était une bonne idée de finalement fusionner les 3 !

La 2e partie de la vidéo est calme , mais ça a l'air immersif et l'idée d'avoir des rôles clairement défini en multi est super.

C'est vraiment sympa.

----------


## UndeadThings

100% le mieux: les tentacules montre le danger et le fond marin explique le nom, bref, bannière trouvé avec brio!  ::lol::

----------


## Narushima

> C'est censé être un support pour une présentation orale, d'où l'absence de son et de voix, mais ça pourrait servir de trailer "gameplay"


Pour une présentation orale vous pouvez virer les textes qui s'affichent en bas de l'écran, sinon les gens vont les lire au lieu de vous écouter.

----------


## Pollux568

Bonjour,

quelques news en vrac :
-on a commencé à implémenter un nouveau rôle optionnel, le "Game Master" : il ne fait pas partie du sous-marin comme les autres joueurs, mais est plutôt une sorte de maitre du donjon dans un jeu de rôle. Ca l'air assez amusant de jouer "l'esprit du mal"  pour mettre des bâtons dans les roues des joueurs :D 
Par contre on ne sait pas exactement encore quoi lui donner comme capacités, et si celles-ci sont limitées. Pour l'instant il peut ajouter des ennemis ou des obstacles à la volée, sachant qu'ils coûtent un certain nombre de points chacun (les points se regénérant tranquillement avec le temps.). On pourrait aussi lui faire créer le niveau au fur et à mesure, par l'ajout de cases-types (des couloirs, des coudes, des embranchements...). Et/ou lui mettre un système de "cartes", où le game master a à chaque instant le choix entre 3 types de choses à ajouter seulement (les rochers, les mines, les requins par exemple).
Qu'en pensez-vous ?

-il y a aussi maintenant un mode "spectateur" qui permet de regarder ce que fait chacun des joueurs/l'ensemble des joueurs simultanément.

-en prévision du festival de ce week-end, voici le flyer du jeu qu'on va distribuer :


(l'image est évidemment doublée, car on imprime 2 flyers par feuille)

J'en profite au passage pour remercier tous les canards qui suivent le topic et font des retours, c'est très utile pour nous, on vous aime  ::love:: 
Même si le résultat n'est pas immédiatement visible, vos avis sont pris en compte et influencent la suite du développement !

----------


## Pollux568

J'ai trouvé comment faire des gifs animés !
Voilà le genre de choses que ça donne, où vous pouvez voir deux magnifiques "flares" (balises lumineuses) :


Bon, à part ça, le festival MEGA à Montréal s'est super bien passé. C'était la première édition, et il y a eu pas mal plus de visiteurs que prévu à l'évènement. L'ambition des organisateurs est de devenir le futur "PAX North" (tout comme il y a un PAX East à Boston et un Pax West à Seattle et un PAX South au Texas).
Le jeu était testable en multijoueur pour la première fois dans un festival, et y'a pas mal de monde qui a pu voir un peu ce que ça donnait.
Et là, excellente surprise : alors qu'on visait un public plutôt de jeunes de 20-30 ans, amateur de jeu de rôle/jeux vidéo, il s'avère que le jeu fonctionne aussi super bien auprès des enfants/préadolescents ! (8-12 ans) Voire auprès de familles (parents/enfants). D'ailleurs, les enfants étaient loin d'être les moins doués - on voit la génération numérique qui a grandi avec l'informatique...
Voilà, on a eu plein de feedback sinon, donc on va travailler sur l'accessibilité (qu'il n'y ait pas besoin d'expliquer pendant 5 minutes les commandes de base du jeu) et la lisibilité (que les objets "interactifs" se détachent mieux de l'arrière plan). On va refaire les interfaces des différents joueurs dès que possible, aussi.

----------


## Pollux568

Bonjour !
Et bonne année à tous !

Concernant le jeu, vu les retours qu'on a eu en festival, on a amélioré l'accessibilité en simplifiant certaines commandes. On en a profité pour ajouter le support de manettes (type XBOX/PS3).
Il y a un nouveau rôle, l'ingénieur, qui gère les cristaux récupérés par le sous-marin, afin de les transformer en points de victoire, en torpilles, en updates du sous-marin, etc ; et il peut améliorer ou réparer les modules du sous-marin aussi.
On vient d'organiser un petit sondage aussi : on a 3 logos pour le jeu, mais lequel préférez-vous ?


Bon, à part ça, voici en vrac quelques GIF animés du jeu :
Les modules du sous-marin :


L'oeil du Kraken :


Le système de sélection des entités :

----------


## yourykiki

Salut,

Sur le 1er, il est dommage que pour la forme du sous marin, l'élément avec le périscope ne soit pas intégré de manière "plus fluide"
Le 3e représente bien le coté steampunk, mais parait un peu lisse, comme s'il manquait une texture sur les métaux. 

J'aime beaucoup le 2e logo, je vote pour celui la. Il est pour moi le plus abouti. 

L'oeil du kraken est ... énorme ! :D 

Bon courage pour la suite

----------


## Grhyll

C'est beau  ::lol::

----------


## Pollux568

> C'est beau


Ooooh, merci <3

C'est surtout grâce à Burgzaza qui a un excellent style graphique !

On est en train de retravailler les interfaces aussi, elles en ont bien besoin ^^

@yourykiki : Merci pour le commentaire détaillé. D'après les résultats actuels (en comptant la page Facebook), c'est le 3e qui arrive en tête, et ensuite le 2e. Oui, la texture est sans doute pas terrible - c'est du vectoriel il faut dire. Peut-être qu'on pourrait faire une texture différente pour les tentacules et les engrenages.
Bref, à voir  ::):

----------


## Ruvon

> Ooooh, merci <3
> 
> C'est surtout grâce à Burgzaza qui a un excellent style graphique !
> 
> On est en train de retravailler les interfaces aussi, elles en ont bien besoin ^^
> 
> @yourykiki : Merci pour le commentaire détaillé. D'après les résultats actuels (en comptant la page Facebook), c'est le 3e qui arrive en tête, et ensuite le 2e. Oui, la texture est sans doute pas terrible - c'est du vectoriel il faut dire. Peut-être qu'on pourrait faire une texture différente pour les tentacules et les engrenages.
> Bref, à voir


Je trouve aussi le 3 trop lisse, mais je le préfère quand même aux deux autres. Grattez un peu, foutez de la rouille ou une police de caractères plus "usée" pour le texte et le 3 sera parfait  :;):

----------


## Pollux568

@Ruvon Un peu comme ça ?


Et au passage, nouveau GIF où l'on voit la direction de tir du gunner :

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Salut,
Je me joins à mes camarades. Le troisième est très sympa mais trop vectoriel. Il n'est pas difficile de trouver des textures vectorielles gratuites de rouille ou dites_ "Grunge"_ sur le web. Je pense surtout que ce logo va vite vous poser des problèmes à cause de la multitude de dégradés. Je pense que le passer en aplats de couleurs le rendrait à la fois plus contemporain et plus facile à décliner sur tous vos supports de communication. Il ne faut pas oublier non plus qu'un logo doit pouvoir être utilisé en tout petit format, décliné en N&B, être imprimé ou brodé. Bref, c'est un très bon début mais ce n'est pas encore assez pro pour être un "vrai" logo.  :;):  De ce point de vue, le premier est, à mon avis, un bien meilleur logo. Mais rien de vous empêche de conserver le troisième comme illustration et d'utiliser le premier comme véritable étendard. Il faut juste les harmoniser.  :;): 

En tous cas, on voit que ça progresse toujours, et c'est plaisant de suivre l'évolution de votre beau projet.  :;):

----------


## Pollux568

Salut les canards !

Voici la nouvelle vidéo pour le jeu :
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ax...uPiIr65HWKRcpW
Oui, il y a une surprise à la fin  ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol:: 
Je ne diffuse pas encore la vidéo cependant, car j'aimerais collecter vos avis avant, pour savoir s'il y a des changements majeurs à effectuer.

Au passage, si vous voulez voir une démo live du jeu, présenté en français par moi-même sur scène, vous pouvez aller voir le lien suivant (à 1h52m50s):
https://m.twitch.tv/videos/224107417
Il y a aussi 16 autres présentations de jeux cool développés au Québec  ::): 

Pour revenir au logo, quelqu'un sur le forum game maker m'a dessiné ça, avec Blender :

J'aime bien les tentacules, un peu moins la police de caractère, et c'est possiblement trop détaillé (pour faire suite à ce qui tu disais, @AshleyTOUCRU). Un avis ?

----------


## Grhyll

Les plans cinématiques de la vidéo sont très cools, par contre les plans "ingame" un peu statiques, y aurait ptête moyen de zoomer sur certaines parties de l'interface pour casser un peu le truc ?
Aussi, la première phrase (select your station), je la mettrais plutôt après la description des différents rôles.
La musique est chouette, la durée me semble bien, c'est cool  ::): 

Le logo 3D est sympa aussi (à part la police effectivement XD), il manque juste quelques détails de celui dans la vidéo, genre les petites ventouses sur le tentacule de gauche qui font un beau contraste.

----------


## Gobi

Le projet semble sympa, mais je trouve les visuels des différents postes assez inégaux, certains bien, d'autres cheap.
L'écran de sélection des postes est également à revoir, j'ai cru à du Lucas Art des 90's  ::P: 
La durée est ok, la musique RAS.

Pour la police ou la couleur du logo, je ne sais pas... le vert détonne trop par rapport au reste du logo je trouve, alors oui c'est lisible, mais ça pourrait être mieux conçu je pense.
J'espère que mon avis t'aidera, bonne continuation  :;):

----------


## raaaahman

Le trailer est bien sympa. La musique est chouette et il semble bien présenter le projet. Je ne suis pas convaincu par les deux petites "jumpscares" (faute de meilleur terme) où l'on voit le sous-marins entre les présentations des postes: trop courtes, peu d'informations... L'écran de sélection du poste n'est pas le plus réussi graphiquement et c'est l'image que tu mets le plus tôt dans le trailer, ça freine un peu... (mais c'est toujours mieux que de le mettre à la fin cela dit).

Pour le logo je préfère en tout point celui du trailer, un logo c'est sensé rester simple...

C'est cool de voir que le projet fait son bout de chemin, bonne continuation à lui ( et à toi).  :;):

----------


## Pollux568

Merci pour les retours !
Ok, je vais demander au graphiste de mettre à jour le dessin du Bridge, j'espère qu'il aura le temps de le mettre à jour pour la vidéo ^^
@Grhyll : oui, j'avais pensé à faire quelques zooms sur l'interface, mais ça fait un peu pixellisé, et en plus elles sont pas vraiment terminées (comme dit Gobi, les visuels sont inégaux, à raison). Bref, je vais voir.

Bon, on est en plein brainstorming de logos, du coup !
Un avis sur ces différents logos ?
numero 1:

numero 2:

numero 3:


Et pour le fun, un petit gif animé qui montre quelques étapes de transformation du logo :

----------


## Ruvon

Plutôt le 1, le 2 les couleurs des tentacules sont trop similaires au hublot et le 3 les tentacules sont trop claires (mais ce n'est que mon avis).

Par contre pas convaincu par la complémentarité des couleurs du hublot et du titre. Ni par la police de caractères du titre.

Mais le dessin est cool.

----------


## raaaahman

Le 1 mais avec les tentacules du trois, il vaut mieux qu'elles contrastent bien avec le hublot, pour avoir une bonne lisibilité quand c'est rétrécit. J'aime bien la police (du logo, hein).  ::):

----------


## yourykiki

J'aime bien le 1, c'est une belle progression depuis les premières versions !

----------


## Pollux568

Bonjour camarades canards !
Il est temps de faire l'annonce officielle (même si vous l'aurez compris en regardant la vidéo ci-dessus) :
*Abyss Crew va arriver sur Kickstarter !*
Ca y est... 2 ans après le début du projet - ce topic date du 3 mai 2016 ! -, le jeu a considérablement évolué, et continue d'évoluer.
Pour ceux qui ne sont pas familier avec Kickstarter, il s'agit d'une plateforme de sociofinancement, où vous pouvez soutenir un projet qui vous plait. Si le projet n'atteint pas son objectif de financement avant la fin de la campagne, aucun paiement n'est effectué. Si le projet dépasse son objectif de financement, le jeu s'enrichit de contenu additionnel (les "stretch goals").

L'objectif de financement d'Abyss Crew est de 4000 CAD$, soit 2600 euros. Cela me permettra de rémunérer des graphistes / audio designers / codeurs, qui le méritent bien. La campagne se déroulera de vendredi prochain (vendredi 23 février) à 16h, jusqu'au dimanche 18 mars à 23h.

Pour soutenir le projet, vous pouvez:
-donner l'équivalent d'un demi-café dans un bar de province, soit 0,65 euros. Ca ne représente peut-être pas grand chose financièrement, mais pour nous ça compte beaucoup !
-acheter le jeu à 14 CAD$/9 euros, ce qui représente une bonne réduction par rapport au prix final, qui devrait être autour de 15 euros
-liker la page Facebook, s'abonner à la chaîne Youtube, s'inscrire à la newsletter. Si on atteint 500 likes, 500 abonnements et 500 inscriptions, le stretch goal suivant est automatiquement débloqué !


Et en avance, voici l'image du premier stretch goal, dessiné par notre camarade canard burgzaza:



Je compte sur vous  ::): 
Surtout vendredi prochain, car le début d'une campagne est un moment critique sur Kickstarter !

_PS: Suite à vos commentaires, j'ai fait évoluer légèrement le trailer,  voici la nouvelle version
J'ai enlevé le 2e jumpscare ; j'aurais voulu updater l'écran de sélection des postes, mais le graphiste n'a pas eu le temps jusque maintenant 
Et j'aurais voulu réenregistrer des séquences de gameplay (zoomé/plus claires), mais le jeu ayant évolué graphiquement depuis la fabrication du trailer, il aurait fallu réenregistrer toutes les séquences pour pas que ça détonne :/ Du coup j'ai préféré garder ce qu'il y avait, même si c'est pas les meilleures images à l'heure actuelle.
Et c'est le nouveau logo, le numéro 1 avec les tentacules du 3, qui a été retenu_

----------


## raaaahman

> Et c'est le nouveau logo, le numéro 1 avec les tentacules du 3, qui a été retenu[/I]


 :Perfect:

----------


## Grhyll

Wut mais c'est tout tout riquiqui comme goal '_' Pourquoi si peu ?

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Pour revenir au logo, quelqu'un sur le forum game maker m'a dessiné ça, avec Blender :
> http://www.abysscrew.com/wp-content/...7694262652.png
> J'aime bien les tentacules, un peu moins la police de caractère, et c'est possiblement trop détaillé (pour faire suite à ce qui tu disais, @AshleyTOUCRU). Un avis ?


Je partage ton avis : les tentacules sont bien faits.  :;):  Le reste me séduit moins car pas assez réaliste. En fait, on entre le logo et le graphisme, mais ce n'est pas assez schématique pour un logo et les textures de rouilles pas suffisamment détaillées pour être graphiques.
Je vous rejoins : la police de caractères fait trop "le petit s'y entend, il l'a fait sur Word".  ::siffle:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci pour les retours !
> Ok, je vais demander au graphiste de mettre à jour le dessin du Bridge, j'espère qu'il aura le temps de le mettre à jour pour la vidéo ^^
> @Grhyll : oui, j'avais pensé à faire quelques zooms sur l'interface, mais ça fait un peu pixellisé, et en plus elles sont pas vraiment terminées (comme dit Gobi, les visuels sont inégaux, à raison). Bref, je vais voir.
> 
> Bon, on est en plein brainstorming de logos, du coup !
> Un avis sur ces différents logos ?


Pour moi, il ne s'agit pas encore véritablement de logos. En revanche, la police est bien plus pertinente que la précédente. Ce petit côté "Rapture" colle davantage à votre travail.  :;):  'Faudrait que je trouve un moment pour vous proposer quelque chose…  ::sad:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et en avance, voici l'image du premier stretch goal, dessiné par notre camarade canard burgzaza:


Magnifique, j'adhère totalement à ce graphisme.  :;):  C'est très pro et ça correspond parfaitement au thème. J'adore !  ::wub:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> …Et c'est le nouveau logo, le numéro 1 avec les tentacules du 3, qui a été retenu [/I]


Alors c'est réglé, je suis resté trop longtemps sans venir dans le coin.  ::P:

----------


## Gobi

> Bonjour camarades canards !
> ..... j'aurais voulu updater l'écran de sélection des postes, mais le graphiste n'a pas eu le temps jusque maintenant 
> 
> Et j'aurais voulu réenregistrer des séquences de gameplay (zoomé/plus claires), mais le jeu ayant évolué graphiquement depuis la fabrication du trailer, il aurait fallu réenregistrer toutes les séquences pour pas que ça détonne :/ Du coup j'ai préféré garder ce qu'il y avait, même si c'est pas les meilleures images à l'heure actuelle.


Le visuel est quand même hyper important pour un jeu, mm indépendant. Pour le succès de ton kickstarter j'aurai attendu d'avoir les nouveaux environnement 2D ainsi que les nouvelles phases de jeu !!



> Et c'est le nouveau logo, le numéro 1 avec les tentacules du 3, qui a été retenu


Pareil que Ashley TOUCRU, j'arrive après la bataille, mais bon choix (mieux que le vert du début)

----------


## Pollux568

> Wut mais c'est tout tout riquiqui comme goal '_' Pourquoi si peu ?


On peut faire beaucoup avec pas grand chose  :;): 

Non mais en fait ce n'est pas destiné à me verser un salaire ou quoi, ce serait plutôt pour payer des frais liés au jeu, notamment pouvoir rémunérer les personnes qui font des assets (sons, graphismes, code) pour le jeu  ::): 

@Ashley TOUCRU : bah, ça tombe bien qu'on ait eu à peu près les mêmes avis alors ^^

@Gobi : Oui, je sais... Mais si j'attends d'avoir les visuels finaux, je ferais jamais de trailer...
C'est un peu le problème avec ce genre de campagnes, il n'y a pas de "bon" moment : tôt, le prototype n'est pas assez attractif ; tard, le projet est quasiment terminé et le crowdfunding ne fait plus trop de sens.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Wow c'est cool, et c'est plutôt modeste comme kickstarter c'est amusant ! J'aurais eut tendance à faire comme ça aussi, une petite somme couvrant les frais. Bon courage pour la campagne !

----------


## Pollux568

La campagne Kickstarter est lancée !!!
Voici le lien vers la page qu'on a passé 2 mois à préparer : https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...submarine-game
Vous pourrez voir une vidéo inédite, les nouveaux graphismes du jeu, pleins de belles illustrations...
D'ailleurs le jeu a été sélectionné parmi les coups de coeur de Kickstarter  ::): 

Pour soutenir le projet, pensez à partager la page sur Facebook, et à contribuer à la campagne, je vous en serai infiniment reconnaissant  ::):

----------


## Nattefrost

C'est fait  ::):  Bonne chance !

----------


## Hideo

A participe également, bon courage pour la suite de la campagne !  ::):

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Fait! La présentation fait très envie  ::):

----------


## Pollux568

Merci les gars <3

----------


## Grhyll

A participé aussi \o/
Question : pourquoi dans la catégorie "Jeux" et pas "Jeux vidéo" ?

----------


## Pollux568

@Grhyll : En fait je n'avais pas remarqué... Je viens de mettre à jour !

Bon, le Kickstarter atteint son plateau de milieu de campagne... Ca devient dur ! Mais je reste confiant pour la suite.

----------


## Pollux568

Il en faut pas beaucoup pour faire un canard heureux ^^
https://twitter.com/ackboo/status/969634306627948545

Au passage, la communauté des joueurs sous Linux a l'air vraiment enthousiaste :
https://www.gamingonlinux.com/articl...starter.11322/

----------


## Pollux568

Ca y est ! Le projet a atteint son premier palier de financement !
Un énorme merci aux contributeurs qui vont permettre à Abyss Crew de voir le jour, ainsi qu'à tous ceux qui ont parlé du projet autour d'eux ! En particulier de nombreux canards ici, qui pour certains suivent le projet depuis longtemps !

Mais ce n'est pas fini : le prochain palier de financement est à 5000$ (3300 euros) , et permettra de débloquer le mode survie. Il s'agit d'un mode plus roguelike que les campagnes, où les niveaux sont générés de manière entièrement procédurale, et qu'il faut explorer le plus loin possible avant que l'oxygène ne fasse défaut...

----------


## Pollux568

> "Seriez-vous tenté par un jeu de sous-marin multijoueur coopératif, inspiré d'Artemis Spaceship Bridge Simulator, de FTL et de Sunless Sea ? Oui ? Alors vous pouvez jeter un œil au Kickstarter d'Abyss Crew, créé par un lecteur de Canard PC, qui raconte son développement sur nos forums depuis près de deux ans."


Merci Canard PC  ::): 
Ca me fait penser qu'il faudrait peut-être faire le ménage dans le premier message du topic, ça a tellement progressé depuis !

A part ça : C'est la fin du Kickstarter ce dimanche ! Dernier round pour soutenir le projet, obtenir le jeu avec une bonne réduction, et rejoindre les 150 autres membres de l'équipage !
Si jamais vous êtes à Montréal ce dimanche, venez fêter la fin de la campagne avec nous au Meltdown à partir de 20h (entrée ouverte à tous, contributeurs ou non).

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Que de chemin parcouru !

Félicitations, et amusez-vous bien  ::):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> A part ça : C'est la fin du Kickstarter ce dimanche ! Dernier round pour soutenir le projet, obtenir le jeu avec une bonne réduction, et rejoindre les 150 autres membres de l'équipage !


Purée, vous allez vite !  :Emo:  Ben félicitations, alors !  ::lol::

----------


## Pollux568

Bonjour !
Ca y est, le Kickstarter est fini. Enfin, il a fini il y a 10 jours, j'ai eu besoin d'un peu de temps pour  récupérer de la soirée de fin de campagne de régler tous les trucs administratifs. Comme déménager du Canada à la France.
Bref, voici quelques chiffres :
-5416 CAD$ récoltés, dont 10% pour Mr Kickstarter
-177 contributeurs, dont 12 Seadogs, 57 Crew Members, 47 Executive Officers, 49 Captains, 1 Admiral et 2 Legends
-730 jours depuis le lancement du projet
-23 jours de campagne
-12 articles de presse
-170 abonnés Facebook (+60%)
-150 abonnés sur la newsletter (+30%)
-45 abonnés sur Youtube (+350%)
-1 soirée de remerciement
-177 remerciements personnels

Donc merci à tous pour votre soutien, notamment plusieurs canards du forum qui suivent le projet depuis un moment !

Pour la suite, je suis en train de complètement refaire les interfaces. C'est moins beau temporairement, mais les mécanismes sont plus funs, l'ingénieur est enfin marrant à jouer (enfin, on me confirmera lors des playtests), le jeu est plus accessible, et les performances globales sont (légèrement) améliorées.
Que demander de plus ?
Et bien, un nouveau festival : *Abyss Crew sera au Lyon Geek Touch*, le week-end prochain des 7-8 avril : http://geektouch-festival.com/2018/
Et si vous voulez participer, *j'ai 2 entrées gratuites pour le festival à vous faire gagner !* Pour participer, envoyez-moi juste un message, je ferai un tirage au sort parmi les participants.
(vous avez même de bonnes chances de les avoir, la plupart des backers sont canadiens ou américains, et parmi les français y'en a pas beaucoup beaucoup en région lyonnaise. Mais bon.)

PS : la nouvelle interface du gunner, le temps qu'un graphiste repasse dessus :

----------


## Grhyll

Yay congrats \o/ Date de sortie ?  ::P:

----------


## Pollux568

J'aimerais bien répondre "avant ce week-end pour être prêt pour le festival", mais ça va être limite...
Je posterai ici dès qu'elle sera prête en tout cas !

----------


## Pollux568

Bon, en fait la nouvelle version n'est toujours pas prête...
Mais j'en profite pour faire un gros ménage du code, pas pour bâtir la chapelle Sixtine comme on dit dans l'autre topic de CPC, mais un bon gros époussetage et vidage des poubelles qui débordaient, disons. et faciliter le travail des graphistes pour plus tard.

Ceci dit, même si la nouvelle version n'était pas prête pour le festival, Abyss Crew a quand même gagné le concours "Pitch Your Game"  ::): 
https://twitter.com/suvilay/status/983244088215515137

C'est encourageant pour la suite, c'est le premier prix remporté par le jeu (la récompense étant une entrevue avec un mentor professionnel)

Et à la suite de ce concours, je viens de faire une interview avec pas mal de détails rarement évoqués jusqu'à maintenant, disponible ici :
http://bounthavy.com/wordpress/entre...k-et-coop-a-4/

EDIT : quelques photos du festival (où on peut voir un certain raaaahman sur l'une d'entre elles, mais je dis pas laquelle :D ) :

----------


## Grhyll

Oh yeah congrats pour le prix :D

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Vous êtes vraiment des malins, c'est bien pensé le coup des casquettes  ::): 

Bravo pour le prix !

----------


## LeRan

Félicitations pour le prix et pour la mise en scène, grande classe ! Ça me donne presque envie de dépasser ma phobie des jeux de sous-marin due aux destroyers japonais de Gato  ::mellow:: 

La vraie question qui se pose, c'est pourquoi vous vous faites démolir sur le twitter susmentionné à propos de vos talents d'acteurs ?

----------


## Pollux568

@Joq le pecheur : Ouais, ça marche vraiment bien le coup des casquettes, je recommencerai pour les futurs salons.
D'ailleurs j'ai commandé un tas de casquettes, je pense que je les distribuerai par la suite (genre pour ceux qui terminent la démo ou quelque chose du genre). Faut encore que je vois.
Et en attendant, je suis en train de me fabriquer un costume complet de capitaine :


C'est que du Emmaüs et de la créativité  ::): 

@LeRan On fait un playtest quand tu veux ! (enfin, dès que la nouvelle version sera sortie, de préférence)
Ah, le twitter, c'est parce que j'ai passé le teaser trailer suivant durant le pitch : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVsdmnUI3s0 , et que j'ai conclu par un "Après avoir fait cette vidéo, vu nos talents d'acteurs, on a décidé de plutôt revenir au développement du jeu" ... Ca fait marrer tout le monde ^^

----------


## Nattefrost

Ce costard  ::love::   ::P:

----------


## raaaahman

Classe. Prochain festoche tu gagnes aussi le concours de cosplay?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Bien joué.  :;):

----------


## Pollux568

Quelques nouvelles :
* Mise à jour majeure, la version�� "Orichalcum" �� est sortie.
En gros, ça a été une grosse mise à jour des mécanismes, notamment ceux de l'ingénieur.
Vous voulez tester ? Il y a un playtest public, ouvert à tous, ce dimanche 20 mai à 15h (GMT, donc 17h en France)

* Le jeu a été sélectionné (avec 5 autres) pour être présenté au GMC Games d'Imaginove : https://www.les-journees-thematiques...om/gmcgame2018
C'est pour gagner un suivi par des mentors, ça serait cool.
Si vous êtes à Lyon le vendredi 1er juin, n'hésitez pas à faire un tour  ::): 

* J'ai trouvé un jeu super inspirant, ça s'appelle "20k atm" (pour 20.000 atmosphere):



L'ambiance est vraiment super cool, je rêve littéralement d'arriver à un résultat similaire !

* Un petit GIF où je me suis amusé à tester une nouvelle version du sonar :
https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/997437984579424258

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Erf, je n'ai pas eu le temps de re-tester avant la mise à jour.
Ca en jette le sonar comme ça !

Je trouve que le projet prend une tournure de plus en plus pro, bon courage  ::):

----------


## Pollux568

Du coup, le jeu a remporté le prix du GMC Game Summit :

(merci à raaaaahman pour la photo et pour être venu assister au pitch  ::):  )

Ca va permettre au projet d'être suivi au cours des prochains mois par deux professionnels de l'industrie du jeu vidéo, Stéphane Beley (Ivory Tower/Ubisoft) et Marco Mele (Arkane Studio), qu'on voit sur la photo. Leurs conseils seront précieux pour le développement du jeu  ::): 

Au passage, un GIF animé du zoom de l'ingénieur :

----------


## yourykiki

Bien joué ! J'ai hate de voir comment ca va évoluer  ::):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Félicitations !  ::lol::  Ca avance dans le bon sens, votre projet.  ::o:

----------


## Pollux568

Bonjour chers canards,

J'ai besoin de votre aide !

Je viens d'ouvrir un forum  pour Abyss Crew sur le site du jeu ! Mais... pour l'instant, c'est assez vide, évidemment, et tous les messages sauf deux (merci Joq_Le_Pecheur et MartinShadok ! ) ont été écrits par moi-même.
Ca la fout un peu mal, donc c'est pour ça que je fais appel à vous !
Est-ce que vous pourriez faire un petit post, nouveau sujet ou réponse, sur le forum ? Ce que vous voulez, question, remarque, encouragement, quoi que ce soit. Histoire de faire un petit démarrage et qu'un nouveau venu n'ait pas l'impression que ce soit totalement mort.
Plus il y aura de canards qui participeront, mieux ce sera  ::): 
Voici le lien : http://www.abysscrew.com/forum/english-forum

*Vous aurez toute ma reconnaissance, ainsi qu'un statut spécial sur le forum et Discord* 
Merci d'avance !!!

Au passage, si vous constatez n'importe quel bug graphique ou quoi, n'hésitez pas à les faire remarquer !



A part ça, voici  un petit effet graphique que j'ai ajouté pour les différents écrans : l'écran bouge en même temps que la souris  ::): 


Et une live-stream sur le jeu (où on voit une myriade de bugs, j'ai un peu honte... en même temps c'est du Linux !) :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=6xtBWMfVKFk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>

----------


## Pollux568

Hop, un petit GIF d'un ennemi qu'on va rencontrer bientôt dans le jeu

(le talent de burgzaza en matière de graphisme ne se dément pas ^^)

A part ça, si l'un d'entre vous vit dans le Saguenay au Québec (sait-on jamais), le jeu va être présenté par Jean-Philippe au SAGEEK 2018 !

Quelques nouvelles du jeu aussi :
- Un lobby a été ajouté pour lancer une partie. L'hôte doit cliquer sur "Start Server" pour que les autres joueurs puissent rejoindre la partie.
- Un système de chat a aussi été ajouté. Ca va permettre aussi de jouer lorsqu'on n'est pas un équipage complet de 4 joueurs, via un système d'ordres rapides
- Le système d'amélioration du sous-marin a été repensé. L'ingénieur doit maintenant upgrader le sous-marin pour avoir accès à toutes les fonctions.
- L'interface des joueurs change lorsque le sous-marin prend des dommages : des lumières clignotent, les aiguilles s'affolent, les cadrans se cassent, etc...

Je suis en train de préparer un tutoriel beaucoup plus fun que l'actuel. J'aimerais faire un truc à la Subnautica  ::): 
(on commence dans un sous-marin en perdition et il faut le remettre en marche progressivement)

----------


## yourykiki

C'est la bouche de l'oeil qu'on voyait avant ? :D

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Après vous avoir suivi assidument, je vous ai un peu perdus. Où en êtes-vous ? Le développement se poursuit-il bien ?  ::huh::

----------


## Pollux568

C'est vrai que ça fait quelques temps qu'on n'a pas trop donné de nouvelles, toute l'énergie était consacrée au développement...
D'ailleurs il y a une nouvelle membre dans l'équipe, Camille, qui s'occupe de level design  ::): 

On va participer à plusieurs festivals prochainement, donc on s'est concentrés sur la création d'un niveau "tutoriel", qui est à peu près prêt. 
Les premiers retours obtenus montrent que le jeu est pas encore super accessible, malgré des simplifications l'interface est toujours pas claire. Bref, il faut travailler là-dessus et faudra faire un nouveau tutoriel.

Niveau mécanismes, les actions du joueur sonar ont été repensées. Maintenant, il doit gérer un cône sonar qui révèle l'environnement dans une direction :

Si on le met à pleine puissance, le cône interagit avec les ennemis (ils les stun, essentiellement).
A part ça, les torpilles ont aussi été refaites : elles partent en ligne droite, plutôt que faire des zig-zags comme précédemment. On ne peut plus faire de trajectoires bizarroïdes épiques mais c'est plus facile à maitriser.

On a essayé un nouveau set de couleur pour l'ingénieur, ça fait pas mal rétrowave, pas sûr de garder, un avis sur la question ?


Et il y a un nouveau design de sous-marin. Et tout est en place pour donner le choix entre plusieurs sous-marins aux caractéristiques différentes (faudra "juste" l'implémenter...)

Du coup, niveau festivals, il y a :
-ce week-end (5-6-7 octobre), à Lyon, Octogones
-le week-end du 10-11 novembre à Montréal, le MEGA
-le week-end du 7-8 décembre, à Troyes (stand décoré spécial, ça va être cool !)

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Cool d'avoir des nouvelles. J'avais vu l'animation du sonar sur une autre discussion.  :;):  J'en profite pour faire une remarque -qui n'est peut-être pas pertinente, hein- sur les cadrans à droite. Je les trouve un peu sombres. Je pense que simplement en rendant les chiffres lumineux du même rose que l'écran ce serait cool et bien plus lisible. Au moins que ce soit possible à la demande si l'on ne veut pas s'éclater les yeux en permanence.  ::):  J'aime bien ce rose, ça rend l'ambiance moins glauque.  :;):  Sinon, c'est moi où l'image est légèrement écrasée ?  ::blink::

----------


## Pollux568

Oui, on a fait quelques playtests, ça a été rapporté plusieurs fois que les écrans étaient difficilement lisibles. Ca s'améliore petite touche par petite touche  ::): 
Tu aimes bien le rose du coup ? Arf, les avis sont partagés... Faut dire qu'il n'y a pas trop de couleur alternative à proposer pour le moment. Peut-être du jaune, mais c'est pas top non plus.
C'est laquelle d'image, qui est légèrement écrasée ? Je le vois pas vraiment, en fait :/

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Ben celle avec le rose. J'ai l'impression que les cadrans sont légèrement élliptiques plutôt que circulaires. :OO:

----------


## Mandow

J'viens de voir ce sujet. Votre jeu a l'air chouette, beau boulot !

J'aime bien sortir Artemis en Lan de temps en temps, J'achèterai sûrement Abyss Crew  ::):

----------


## Pollux568

Cool, merci  ::): 
Si tu veux tester le jeu un de ces jours, on peut t'inviter à un de nos playtests.
Est-ce que tu utilises Discord ?

@Ashley : Peut-être, je le vois pas trop. Sûrement un problème de screenshot, car les cadrans sont censés être circulaires  :;): 

Ah au passage : le jeu va être présenté aux festivals MEGA et MIGS 2018, à Montréal.
Si vous êtes par là, on organise un tirage pour gagner deux entrées au MEGA ! Lien pour s'inscrire : https://goo.gl/forms/Ym1ik0DH4G5WX3As2

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> @Ashley : Peut-être, je le vois pas trop. Sûrement un problème de screenshot, car les cadrans sont censés être circulaires


Oui, c'est ce que je me suis dit aussi. Ça me paraissait inconcevable que vous les ayez faits ovoïdes.  ::P:

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Hey!
J'avoue être toujours un peu bluffé par l'énergie que tu mets dans le projet (salons, prise en compte des retours, x itération du même GUI...)

Il me semble avoir vu une news sur le passage en early access?

----------


## Pollux568

Oui, en fait c'est pas une si grosse annonce :
quand j'ai lancé le kickstarter pour le jeu, j'avais annoncé une sortie en mars 2019.
Mais à mon avis le jeu ne sera pas terminé comme je le souhaite à cette date, donc il sortira en "early access". C'est à dire que le développement va continuer par la suite  ::):

----------


## Pollux568

Bon, on a (enfin) repris la vidéo d'introduction à l'univers du jeu, qu'on avait postée ici il y a... 2 ans maintenant !
Les plans ont des éléments qui s'animent indépendamment ; il y a une voix off plutôt que juste du texte ; la musique est une reprise du thème initiale ; et enfin, il y a quelques effets sonores discrets.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Gh...UzycyOK1AlaGGq

On va sans doute changer encore le dernier plan, pour mettre le logo du jeu à la place du texte + fond flou. Si vous avez d'autres commentaires, n'hésitez pas, c'est le moment !

(et y'a plein de trucs bien aussi qui avancent dans le jeu, mais je vous garde ça pour plus tard  ::):  )

EDIT : pour rappel, la précédente édition de la vidéo est là : https://youtu.be/GFWvRMdHPAk
EDIT2 : point bonus si vous trouvez l'origine de l'accent du narrateur :D

----------


## Hideo

C'est classe, j'aime beaucoup  ::): 

Tu l'as présentée comme une video d'intro à l'univers elle fait bien son taff, mais si c'etait un trailer je te dirai que ca manque un peu de gameplay.

----------


## Pollux568

Merci !
Alors par vidéo d'intro, je voulais dire que c'est la vidéo qui se lance quand on lance le jeu, avant le menu principal. C'est pour ça qu'on ne cherche pas spécialement à inclure de gameplay  ::):

----------


## Joq le pecheur

J'aime bien l'intro!

Le petit morceau sur les puissances qui s'affrontent en toute discrétion pour l'orichalcum, cela sera reflété in-game?

----------


## Pollux568

Oui, on va essayer de faire des choses à ce propos dans le mode campagne.
(mais je t'avoue qu'on n'en est pas encore là...)

----------


## Pollux568

Petit sondage :
notre artiste (toujours le fameux et talentueux burgzaza) a dessiné plusieurs modèles de sous-marins. Lequel préférez-vous (A/B/C/D/E) ?

Celui qui aura eu le plus de votes (sur les différents réseaux où on a posté l'image) sera retenu comme le sous-marin de départ dans le jeu.
Et on va faire un petit tirage au sort parmi les participants pour vous remercier : le gagnant aura une copie du jeu, incluant un accès à la beta  ::): 
A plus !

----------


## Hideo

A vote (sur discord). 

Perso, dans l'ordre de pref, A > B > C > E > D

----------


## yourykiki

J'aime bien le A et le E, après ils ont tous leur truc.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Dans l'ordre, de mon préféré au moins apprécié : A > E > B > C > D
Les médias sociaux, c'est pas mon truc… 'Faudrait que je pense à chercher votre Discord, un de ces quatre…

----------


## Pollux568

Ok, c'est noté !
Pour l'instant c'est les A, C et E qui ressortent.

Bon, note à moi-même : laisser 3 semaines pour répondre au sondage, c'est long, tout le monde aura oublié d'ici là...

@Ashley Toucru : voici le lien : https://discordapp.com/invite/VJHfQjS ^^
Mais ça reste calme. Je vais lancer plein de playtests dans un ou deux mois, si tout va bien, mais je veux finir quelques changements majeurs des mécaniques avant.

Pour détailler un peu :
-l'ingénieur est en train d'être refait. Ce qu'il peut faire actuellement, c'est choisir le mode du sous-marin (shield, cooling, boost, stealth) et lancer la production de différents trucs (torpilles, réparation, oxygène...) en consommant des cristaux. Sauf que le mode du sous-marin est quasiment jamais changé, surtout que l'interface est pas vraiment claire.
Je suis donc retourné sur la feuille à dessin, et maintenant il n'y a plus de mode du sous-marin, seulement de la production.
En gros le nouveau système, encore en cours d'élaboration, permet de consommer des cristaux pour produire quelques trucs puissants (upgrade, oxygène, torpilles puissantes) et a un "fabricateur de bord" qui permet de produire du fuel, balises lumineuses, torpilles de base, etc (production en continu, faut juste répartir la puissance).
J'hésite cependant à rajouter une ressource, l'équivalent du "scrap" de FTL, qui servirait à fabriquer quelques trucs intermédiaires (torpilles de bases, leurres), tandis que le fabricateur de bord servirait juste à alimenter certains modules en énergie (fuel, électricité pour la lumière, etc).
Mais ça implique de rajouter des ressources sur la map - donc décider l'apparence, le nombre, etc.


Grande question encore : actuellement le sous-marin peut produire de l'oxygène en cas de problème.
J'ai pensé à une mécanique : l'oxygène est en quantité finie au début, par exemple suffisamment pour 30 minutes de jeu, et ne peut pas être produite en cours de partie. Donc les joueurs doivent chercher la sortie sans trop trainer. S'ils pensent qu'ils n'y arriveront pas, ils peuvent revenir à l'entrée du niveau : ils n'auront pas gagné (pas de passage au niveau suivant), mais ils n'auront pas perdu non plus (= gardent les upgrades et autres bonus). Du coup ça fait un stress permanent lorsqu'on est dans le jeu.

Alternativement, j'ai pensé qu'on pouvait utiliser des cristaux pour produire de l'oxygène, mais que c'était très cher (genre 1 cristal = 1 oxygène = 5 minutes de temps supplémentaires).
Un avis ? Peut-être mettre un mode spécial ou une difficulté particulière ?

-pour info, le sonar a maintenant une vue rapprochée, comme les autres, où il contrôle le sonar actif, une sorte d'onde qui révèle les ennemis à proximité ; et une vue longue-distance, où on a une barre qui balaie l'écran circulairement, et révèle les rochers et les contours de la map. Très utile quand on est perdu pour guider le pilote !
D'ailleurs, une fois upgradée, cette vue montre la direction et la distance des cristaux les plus proches, et il y a un détecteur de mouvement qui montrent où se trouvent les ennemis
-et le pilote a accès à une réserve d'urgence pour temporairement se déplacer très rapidement. Cette réserve est remplie par l'ingénieur  :;): 


Bon, pour alléger ce pavé de texte, un petit GIF d'illustration :


A plus !

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Grande question encore : actuellement le sous-marin peut produire de l'oxygène en cas de problème.
> J'ai pensé à une mécanique : l'oxygène est en quantité finie au début, par exemple suffisamment pour 30 minutes de jeu, et ne peut pas être produite en cours de partie. Donc les joueurs doivent chercher la sortie sans trop trainer. S'ils pensent qu'ils n'y arriveront pas, ils peuvent revenir à l'entrée du niveau : ils n'auront pas gagné (pas de passage au niveau suivant), mais ils n'auront pas perdu non plus (= gardent les upgrades et autres bonus). Du coup ça fait un stress permanent lorsqu'on est dans le jeu.


Pourquoi pas un système de _checkpoints_, qui maintiendrait la pression mais laisse la possibilité aux joueurs de produire (ou de s'approvisionner dans ces "stations") une quantité limitée d'oxygène pour se maintenir en vie ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Pollux568

> Pourquoi pas un système de _checkpoints_, qui maintiendrait la pression mais laisse la possibilité aux joueurs de produire (ou de s'approvisionner dans ces "stations") une quantité limitée d'oxygène pour se maintenir en vie ?


Oui, ça pourrait être pas mal aussi ! Surtout qu'il y a des plateformes d'oxygène déjà intégrées. Bon, va falloir tester ça  ::):

----------


## Pollux568

... Et le résultat final du sondage :


Et j'ai l'honneur de vous annoncer que parmi tous ceux qui ont donné leur avis, c'est ce cher Yourikiki qui a été tiré au sort, et qui a donc gagné une clé pour le jeu !

Du coup on a encore besoin d'aide ! On cherche des idées pour nommer le sous-marin. Nautilus ou HMS Victory, c'est un peu trop plan plan, donc si vous avez des suggestions, n'hésitez pas !
Et pour vous remercier, si on retient votre proposition, on vous offrira une clé pour le jeu  ::): 
(vous pouvez faire des suggestions à la con aussi, ça nous fera marrer :D
(Comme un certain canard que je ne nommerai pas qui a proposé le "Choux-marin"  ::P:  )


A part ça, pour le système d'oxygène, ça a convergé vers ça :
-on part avec une quantité limitée (genre 6 ou 8)
-on peut upgrader le sous-marin pour que l'oxygène diminue plus lentement
-on peut dépenser 1 cristal pour récupérer 1 oxygène (dans le jeu vu la rareté des cristaux, c'est très cher, histoire de mettre la pression et obliger à faire des choix)
-il y a de temps à autres des plateformes qui permettent de récupérer 1 d'oxygène
-quand on se prend des dommages, si on n'a pas de chance, on peut avoir une brèche d'oxygène, qui fait que l'oxygène diminue 5 fois plus vite, et donc qu'il faut réparer vite, vite (histoire de stresser les joueurs  ::trollface::  )

----------


## Enyss

Le Medusa ?

----------


## Pollux568

@Enyss Merci pour la participation ! Mais finalement c'est "Apogon" qui a été choisi !
C'est le nom d'un petit poisson qui vit dans l'Atlantique, j'aime bien la sonorité, et je pense nommer les autres sous-marins avec des noms d'animaux marins en -on (Triton, Tiburon, Chelon, ...)

Bon, maintenant on cherche à définir l'ambiance musicale du sous-marin. On hésite pas mal, classique, jazz début XXe, ambient, expérimental... On n'arrive pas à se mettre d'accord, du coup on a sélectionné 5 musiques qu'on aime bien, et on va prendre votre avis. Voici le formulaire : https://goo.gl/forms/krmqwZ4BjjcbmaAw1

Et sur une note plus légère, il y a maintenant une mascotte officielle pour Abyss Crew, du nom de Poulpy !
Voici une photo de sa lutte épique contre un autre terrible monstre : 

A part ça, début mai on devrait participer à la Lyon Geek Touch les 4-5 mai, avec un stand complet avec tous les postes d'équipage, un décor steampunk, et un jeu pas mal plus avancé que l'année dernière !

----------


## Pollux568

Tiens, j'ai commencé à écrire des devlogs sur la conception de certains éléments d'Abyss Crew, vu que ça a pas mal évolué avec le temps :

Nous avons souhaité que le sous-marin en jeu se comporte de manière réaliste, notamment au niveau de son déplacement dans les abysses. C’est pourquoi nous avons imaginé un sous-marin avec cinq moteurs en totalité : deux à l’arrière afin de propulser vers l’avant ou en marche arrière et trois à l’avant pour orienter et stabiliser la direction. Le meilleur exemple de ce système est le canoë biplace : si les deux personnes pagayent du même côté, le canoë tourne dans un sens. Dans le cas où les deux personnes pagayent chacune d’un côté, le canoë avance en ligne droite. La synchronisation des moteurs avant et arrière permet donc au sous-marin de se mouvoir tout en se dirigeant et offre au pilote un dynamisme dans ces manœuvres.


Cependant, lors des playtests avec des personnes extérieures, les mêmes observations sont revenues, tout comme les commentaires : la compréhension de la mécanique n’a pas été claire. Beaucoup se sont interrogé sur son fonctionnement en plus de proposer une interface peu intuitive. La prise en main a été, elle aussi, compliquée : très peu de personnes ont réussi à se coordonner pour prendre la direction qu’il souhaitait, tout du moins, pour la maintenir. Il est évident que ce système n’était pas adéquat pour le joueur.


Nous avons alors choisi que le sous-marin du jeu se comporterait comme celui de la réalité ou bien comme un navire : le nombre de moteur a alors été réduit à deux. L’un permet de faire avancer le navire, tandis que le second le fait reculer. L’interface prit l’apparence d’un cadran, dont la ressemblance avec ceux des voitures offrit un visuel commun. La prise en main fut davantage appréciée malgré l’inertie : en effet, dans la réalité, un sous-marin lancé à pleine vitesse ne se stoppe pas en un instant. Il lui faut un temps pour diminuer sa vitesse et s’arrêter. Il en va de même dans Abyss crew. Néanmoins, des complications sont apparues, en particulier le problème de se retrouver coincé dans un recoin de la carte, sans pouvoir sortir (le sous-marin ne pouvant faire demi-tour sur lui-même). Il a donc fallu laisser de côté un aspect réaliste pour faciliter la manipulation du navire : une rotation sur soi-même, et ce, même à l’arrêt, a été implémentée.

Aujourd’hui, le pilote a son système de déplacement final : grâce aux touches W et S, le joueur peut déplacer le sous-marin avec trois niveaux de vitesses, aussi bien en avant qu’à l’arrière, en prenant en compte l’effet d’inertie. A et D lui sont utiles pour faire pivoter le navire, même à l’arrêt, afin d’appréhender les obstacles et les ennemis.

(vous pouvez le retrouver ici aussi : http://www.abysscrew.com/devlog-1-de...du-sous-marin/ )

----------


## Pollux568

Salut les canards !

J'aurais besoin de votre avis sur la sortie d'Abyss Crew. C'est très important pour moi, c'est la première fois que je sors un jeu !

J'ai préparé un sondage avec huit questions courtes. Pouvez-vous y répondre et partager le formulaire à vos proches ? Ca serait suuuuuper sympa !

Voici le lien : https://forms.gle/SuwcqCv2MQjGURjW7

Pour vous remercier, je ferai un tirage au sort parmi les participants pour vous faire gagner une clé du jeu !

Je compte sur vous !

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

J'ai répondu.  :;):

----------


## Pollux568

Merci  :;): 
On en est à 27 réponses, ça serait génial d'en avoir quelques unes de plus !
Je vous partagerai les résultats ici si ça en intéresse certains (j'ai eu quelques surprises déjà).

----------


## Pollux568

59 réponses, merci \o/
En attendant, je vous partage quelques devlogs que j'ai écrit récemment :
-Le processeur de l'ingénieur, qui m'a donné pas mal de fil à retordre, et qui converge doucement vers la version finale : http://www.abysscrew.com/devlog-2-le...de-lingenieur/
-L'arme avant du torpilleur, qui s'est nommée successivement "harpon", "bullet", "flechette", "harpon" à nouveau, "grappin", "attracteur" : http://www.abysscrew.com/devlog-3-la...du-torpilleur/


Et n'oubliez pas de wishlister le jeu sur steam si ça vous intéresse ! Y'a même une super adresse pour ça : steam.abysscrew.com  :;):

----------


## Pollux568

Bonjour !
Si certains d'entre vous sont à Lyon demain (jeudi) soir, j'organise avec l'assocation Lyon Game Dev une soirée "jeux vidéo" spécial été.
Ca va être une soirée sympa, avec des quizz, des blinds tests, et des trucs à gagner  ::): 

C'est donc ce jeudi 4 juillet à partir de 20h, au Patchwork Café (146 cours Gambetta).
A demain peut-être !

----------


## Pollux568

Bonjour,

est-ce que certains d'entre vous savent faire un peu de modélisation 3D ?
J'ai imprimé des badges pour le jeu (on en voit un en bas à droite sur cette image :
)
Je voudrais imprimer en 3D des tentacules à mettre autour du badge, pour faire comme sur le logo :


J'ai une imprimante 3D à la maison, mais mes résultats sont décevants pour l'instant - faut dire que je suis une brèle en modélisation 3D...

Est-ce que quelqu'un se sentirait inspiré pour me faire un petit modèle 3D que je pourrais imprimer par la suite ?
(récompense à la clé  :;):  )

----------


## Pollux568

Allez, une petite update :
J'ai mis un effet de "parallaxe", c'est à dire que ce qu'il y a plusieurs plans qui se déplacent à des vitesses différentes quand on bouge.
Je suis assez satisfait du résultat :


Et je profite de votre attention pour vous annoncer que...
...*Abyss Crew va sortir en accès anticipé le 30 avril 2020*, après 4 ans de développement !  ::trollface:: 

D'ici là, il reste plein de trucs à faire (évidemment), mais ça donne enfin une date !

----------


## Hideo

Felicitation pour la date d'EA ! :lol
Et il nous fallait quelque chose pour prendre la place de cyberpunk  ::trollface:: 

J'aime beaucoup l'effet, par contre ca risque pas d'avoir de lourde consequence si la lisibilite ?

----------


## Grhyll

Wouhouu congrats \o/

----------


## Pollux568

> Et il nous fallait quelque chose pour prendre la place de cyberpunk


Ah ah ^^ La dernière ligne droite risque d'être pareillement une période de crunch pour moi aussi d'ailleurs...




> J'aime beaucoup l'effet, par contre ca risque pas d'avoir de lourde consequence si la lisibilite ?


Tu veux dire, qu'on a du mal à distinguer ce qui est du décor et ce qui est un élément interactif (ennemis, cristaux à récupérer, ...) ?
Possible, il faudra tester. Si ça ne va pas bien je peux faire un blending grisâtre de tout ce qui est en dehors du plan "principal", ça aiderait la lisibilité.




> Wouhouu congrats \o/


Merci  ::P: 
(d'ailleurs, OQO, quoi de neuf ?)

----------


## Grhyll

> (d'ailleurs, OQO, quoi de neuf ?)


(Ca avance à son rythme ^^)

----------


## Pollux568

Chers canards développeurs,
Du coup, ça y est, c'est pour moi le grand jour... (si vous avez lu le topic  "j'en peux plus de Steam" vous avez dû avoir un indice...)

Abyss Crew sort aujourd'hui en accès anticipé ! C'est le premier jeu que je sors sur Steam, après 4 ans de développement, je suis tout ému !
Je tiens à remercier tous ceux qui ont participé de près ou de loin, notamment burgzaza, canard rencontré sur ce forum, qui s'est investi tôt dans le projet.

Bref, si vous voulez en savoir plus, rendez-vous sur http://steam.abysscrew.com/ , et pensez à écrire une review, c'est le plus important !

Au passage, certains d'entre vous ont-ils écouté la dernière émission de canard pc ? (avec ackboo en animateur)
La fin était assez déprimante, avec Sébum qui disait "je ne connais pas un développeur de jeu pas malheureux ou pas hyper-stressé". J'espère que ce n'est pas votre cas ! (en tout cas, moi, ça va  ::):  )

----------


## Hideo

Bravo pour la sortie steam  :;): 

J'ai plus qu'a checker mon mails pour choper ma petite clef kickstarter  ::lol:: 

Sinon fais pas trop gaffe a ce que les redacs de CPC disent du monde du dev, ils sont pas mal a cote de la plaque de ce cote c'est assez étonnant.

----------


## Pollux568

> Bravo pour la sortie steam 
> 
> J'ai plus qu'a checker mon mails pour choper ma petite clef kickstarter


J'ai fini d'envoyer les dernières clés à 5h30 ce matin, y'a intérêt à ce que ce ne soit pas pour rien :P




> Sinon fais pas trop gaffe a ce que les redacs de CPC disent du monde du dev, ils sont pas mal a cote de la plaque de ce cote c'est assez étonnant.


Oh, en fait je suis assez d'accord avec ce qu'ils disent, globalement.
C'était suite à la question d'un papa dont la fille de 9 ans voulait faire des jeux vidéos, et est-ce qu'il fallait la décourager. Moi j'aurais répondu qu'on foute la paix à cette petite fille, en 10 ans elle a laaaargement le temps de changer plein de fois d'avis, et on n'a même pas idée des métiers qui existeront dans 10 ou 20 ans, mais à part ça, c'est sûr que la vie de développeurs n'est pas facile. J'ai tendance à distinguer les cas : soit on fait vraiment ce qu'on aime, mais il faut avoir d'autres ressources financières à côté (autre activité, chômage, être rentier  :Cigare:  ), soit mettre en mode rentabilité et faire des choses peu intéressantes mais rapportant de l'argent, soit avoir de la chance et avoir un succès suffisant avec son jeu pour arriver dans la 1ere catégorie.
Mais bon, ça n'empêche pas d'être heureux, épanoui dans ses projets et avoir une dose de stress raisonnable  :;):

----------


## Catel

Hello Pollux  ::):  On s'est rencontrés deux fois à ton stand cette année à Villeurbanne et Lyon, bravo pour l'aboutissement de ton projet.

----------


## Pollux568

Merci Catel  ::):

----------


## Ruvon

> Sinon fais pas trop gaffe a ce que les redacs de CPC disent du monde du dev, ils sont pas mal a cote de la plaque de ce cote c'est assez étonnant.





> Oh, en fait je suis assez d'accord avec ce qu'ils disent, globalement.


Belle synchro  :^_^: 

C'est cool Pol, enfin l'arrivée en EA  ::lol::  Abyss Crew sera mentionné dans le prochain Newspeek ! J'espère que le lancement se passe bien  :;):

----------


## Pollux568

> Belle synchro 
> 
> C'est cool Pol, enfin l'arrivée en EA  Abyss Crew sera mentionné dans le prochain Newspeek ! J'espère que le lancement se passe bien


Oh, trop bien !

Le lancement a été bien intense on va dire, mais le plus dur est passé ^^
Pour la petite histoire, la veille du lancement, je fais un dernier test avec un collègue, ça va à peu près, quelques petits trucs mineurs à corriger...
...à 1h du matin, un fichier commence à se corrompre... Ca arrive genre 1 fois par an avec Game Maker, et il fallait que ce soit là
...à 2h du matin, je vais fouiller dans les backups pour le fichier non corrompu, il y en a une automatique de Game Maker qui date d'il y a 2 mois, sinon il faut annuler les changements pas encore commités (et il y en a beaucoup)
...à 3h du matin, je commence à modifier à la main le fichier corrompu, ça fout le boxon total, le fichier racine est vide, panique totale
...à 4h du matin, ça semble réglé, je push sur Steam, je commence à envoyer les 177 clés du Kickstarter
...à 5h30 du matin, je finis d'envoyer les 177 clés du Kickstarter. La date de parution est indiquée à 19h le soir, je clique sur le bouton "publier" pour programmer la sortie, pour pouvoir dormir tranquille.
...à 10h30 matin, message sur mon portable de mon pote : "Urgent : le jeu ne se lance pas, crash". Panique numéro 2. Cliquer sur le bouton "publier" a sorti immédiatement le jeu, pas à la date de parution. Et le jeu ne se lance pas. Hotfix. Je push, ça a l'air bon.
...11h30, message sur Discord : "Crash lorsqu'on lance une partie multijoueur". Ma mise à jour express a fait une incompatibilité avec la version "jeu local" mise à disposition gratuitement. Hotfix. Je vois qu'une dizaine de personnes ont déjà téléchargé la mauvaise version.
Fatigue.

Mais bon, mis à part ces péripéties, ça va ^^

----------


## Pollux568

Je suis en train de travailler sur des tentacules qui se déplacent de manière réaliste. Mine de rien c'est pas si simple !



Tout est en temps réel, pas d'animation précalculée ou quoi.

----------

